# Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 Thread



## devguy (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought I'd start a thread for all those who have/are interested in this board.  Here: is the link at Newegg.

Pros: 790X chipset, which is the 790GX everyone is familiar with, but without the unnecessary (well... for most of us enthusiats!) onboard video and dual PCIe 2.0 slots (dual x8 when in crossfire).  It has heatpipe northbridge/mosfet cooling, and has the "newer" SB750.  Also, it has 4 right angle SATA ports, plus two upward facing ones.  Also, this thing has USB ports GALORE; 8 on the backplate (no 790GX video connectors here), plus two more USB connectors on the motherboard!  Lots of overclocking options!

Cons: Even though it has the ALC889A onboard chipset, this does NOT support DTS: Connect, which was a huge (and unpleasant) surprise to me.  Southbridge not heatpipe connected with the northbridge/mosfets (not really a big deal given that the heatsink doesn't really get that hot, but I'm only using AHCI and not RAID5).  Unfunctional ACC, but see below.

Attached is a testament of about 3 hours working with this board to try to find the sweet spot.  I did only manage to get to 3.6Ghz stable with under 1.5V on a 720BE, which is kinda disappointing, but take a look at the Northbridge/HTT frequencies!  I never got over 2.1Ghz stable on either one of those with the Phenom I X3, and this has a huge impact on memory intensive programs.  I gave the northbridge VID an extra .2V and the northbridge/HTT clock (thing) and extra .1V, neither of which really heats up anything.  And a big WOOT for my first processor to get under 20s in 1M superPi!

Temperatures are at a max of 47C LOAD under a Zalman 9700LED running at fairly slow speeds (I can easily hear my GPU fan over the Zalman).  I did manage to get the PC to boot at 267x15= 4005mhz, but it was only Memtest86+ stable at 1.55V and I couldn't even boot windows.  I believe I can get this chip to 3.75Ghz if I up the voltage to 1.53V, but that is a lot of voltage for only 125 more mhz, so I probably won't bother.

ACC seems completely broken with this board as none of the BIOS options seems to do anything (or unlock my fourth core).  Also, check in my AMD Overdrive picture where the ACC control is greyed out, as if I didn't have an SB750.  However, I just proposed this dilemma to Gigabyte...



> Hello, I recently purchased your GA-MA790X-UD4 motherboard for my Phenom II x3. This may be a strange question, but is there something wrong with the Advanced Clock Calibration on this board? The reason I ask, is that no difference is made at all when enabling it in the BIOS, as in no difference in overclocking stability (which is to be expected with the Phenom II), but more importantly, my fourth core does not unlock on one of the batches that has a good fourth core (0904, stepping RB-C2). I've tried using the setting, "Auto", "All Cores" (adjusting the values), and "Per Core" (also adjusting the values). And it isn't just my chip, many others across the web have tested their Phenom X3 in other boards and the fourth core unlocks stably, but the same chip does not allow it with this board. Furthermore, using the two latest builds of AMD Overdrive, the ACC section is completely greyed out, as if I did not have an SB750...?
> 
> I understand that the ACC at least works as expected with your GA-MA790GP-DS4H board. I wonder if you could try and compare the BIOS code with my new motherboard and release a BIOS that allows for the same adjustments. Judging from AMD Overdrive having a greyed out section for ACC, I'm sure you'll have some Phenom I owners very upset, as ACC is supposed to be the savior for Phenom I overclocking.
> 
> ...



...and here is the response:



> Dear Customer,
> 
> A new BIOS will be available soon. Thank your for your patience.
> 
> Thank you for choosing Gigabyte products



I can hardly wait!  

Post if you have any experience with this board, or have any general inquiries/things you'd like me to try.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.

Someone on egg commented that CPUZ and related tools when opened crashes or BSOD.  Do u have any such issues?


----------



## devguy (Mar 5, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Someone on egg commented that CPUZ and related tools when opened crashes or BSOD.  Do u have any such issues?



Sounds like they have an RMA in their near future...

As you can see from my picture, I have three instances of CPU-z open, as well as overdrive, and Everest.  And no BSOD.

Edit:  Added a Vantage pic of my system on a one week old install of Server2008 x64 RTM with the 4870 @830/1000 using Catalyst 9.2.  Not too shabby!

Edit2: Does anyone else think Jane Nash is kinda hot?


----------



## devguy (Mar 11, 2009)

Gigabyte just released a new BIOS for the board here.

It says, "Update ACC code for Phenom X3 CPU" as I requested.  I'll try it out and report back to you guys!

Edit: OMG, look at me, they call me AT!  

Gigabyte rocks!  I'll be trying some overclocking with my new quad later today!


----------



## sniviler (Mar 13, 2009)

OH YEAH just updated with the F2A bios .... MY 720 BE X3 is now an X4 Phenom ll 20 , running fine @3.6Ghz 1.4v looped 3DMARK06 for an hour , played FARCRY2 with no BSOD's, GOOD WORK GIGABYTE !


----------



## devguy (Mar 13, 2009)

sniviler said:


> OH YEAH just updated with the F2A bios .... MY 720 BE X3 is now an X4 Phenom ll 20 , running fine @3.6Ghz 1.4v looped 3DMARK06 for an hour , played FARCRY2 with no BSOD's, GOOD WORK GIGABYTE !



Did you set your settings to "Auto", "All Cores", or do it per core?  And, with your fourth core unlocked, could you do some stability checking with Prime95 and OCCT?  For some reason, with my fourth core enabled, the computer completely freezes as soon as the first Lucas Leimar iteration has finished on every core.  That happened to me consistently no matter what ACC settings or clock frequency I tried.  With OCCT, it crashed my computer as soon as it began stressing the chip.

However, I did a Vantage run at the stock 2.8Ghz and it plowed through no problem.


----------



## sniviler (Mar 13, 2009)

OCCT freezes me up with any ACC setting, wish I knew which core is disabled, anyway to find out ? ..   as far as games go no lockups so far , probably not stressing the disabled core enough while gaming.

Gonna mess around with ACC alittle more, i'll check back.

have you tried ganged , unganged setting ?


----------



## aymeric106 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ran the test with the new bios:

1) I lost temperature reading for all CPU core (-255 °C)

2) Four core  with ACC on auto

3) No problem to boot XP

4) Test Prime95 with 4 threads -> FREEZE

5) Test Prime95 with 4 threads one core at a time (with CPU affinity) -> OK for all core

6) Test Prime95 with 4 threads enabling one, then two,then three, then four core (with CPU affinity) -> FREEZE as soon as the fourth core is enabled. What ever the 4th core is.

7) Lowering the CPU multiplier, Prime95 works fine with 4 core

Comment:
- I've 'only' a 430W Earthwatt PSU, and i'm wondering if it can cope with the 4 core at full charge ?
- I'll run more test tweaking the NorthBridge to see what happens


----------



## devguy (Mar 13, 2009)

It's interesting, because I've read online that when you enable ACC when using Phenom IIs, often the result is unstable performance at 100% cpu usage across the four cores.  However, I've tried disabling ACC after enabling it, and that fares no better (to get the Phenom x3 back, you have to clear CMOS, btw).

With Prime95, a different core would finish the first Lucas Leimar iteration last everytime, yet it never failed that as soon as that final core finished, my computer would freeze up, and never a second before that!

I've reported the issue to gigabyte, so maybe we'll see a BIOS F2B in the next few weeks.  And aymeric, yes, enabling the fourth core kills the temperature sensors with OCCT/AMD Overdrive, but not with Gigabyte's own EasyTune6, which I've also reported to Gigabyte.


----------



## sniviler (Mar 13, 2009)

I noticed after disabling ACC the bios still reads x3 20, turning the pc off and on fixes it.

no need to clear the bios here.

EVEREST reads the correct temps with four cores.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 13, 2009)

I love the UD4P, I also had the Extreme, but the UD4P is the same thinkg but with no frillz...

*UPDATE:*  i just realized this isn't a X58 UD4P i7 thread! but Still GIG rocks 








*'Freq : **4662.81 MHz **(222.04 * 21)*









.


----------



## devguy (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol.  Gigabyte actually released a GA-MA790X-UD4P motherboard, very silently.  It just cropped up on NewEgg about 2 days ago, and is exactly the same as this board, with 3 exceptions:

1) Has the GSATA additional controller for adding two more SATA ports
2) The original 6 from the SB750 are all right angle, vs 4 right angle and two flat (as on this board)
3) It has a full 8+2 power phase like the AM3 790X/790FX board (something I'm actually sore about missing)

I wish Gigabyte had announced this board, instead of silently introducing it, as I definitely would've preferred it (and oddly, it is cheaper too)!


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 13, 2009)

kinda sounds that gigabyte plays you a joke :shadowshu


----------



## devguy (Mar 13, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> kinda sounds that gigabyte plays you a joke :shadowshu



I don't think this is a joke...

And Gigabyte took down the updated BIOS from their .tw site, but it just got uploaded to the .us site.  I received a reply from Gigabyte support and said they are going to work on what I described to them, and have an F2B bios relatively soon.


----------



## lateralus1123 (Mar 16, 2009)

aymeric106 said:


> Ran the test with the new bios:
> 
> 1) I lost temperature reading for all CPU core (-255 °C)
> 
> ...



Hi, I just joined after seeing your post because I have the exact same issues. It isn't a power supply issue. It appears to be an inability of the fourth core to work properly in conjunction with the others. I ran Prime with all different combinations of affinities:

Core 0 passes
core 1 passes
core 2 passes
core 3 passes

cores 0,1 pass
cores 0,2 pass
cores 0,3 pass
cores 1,2 pass
cores 1,3 pass
cores 2,3 pass

cores 0,1,2 pass
cores 0,1,3 instant hard lock
cores 0,2,3 instant hard lock
cores 1,2,3 instant hard lock

cores 0,1,2,3 instant hard lock

This happens no matter what frequencies and voltages are set to, I even underclocked quite a bit with no luck.

*As you can see, the problem arises when core 3 (the 4th core) has to work with 2 or more other cores.* It appears to be fine when working with any one other core or by itself.

The strange thing is, I have all 4 enabled and OC'd to 3.6 GHz and I can run 3dMark, SuperPi, WPrime, Crysis, Left4Dead, etc. no problem. Only Prime95 and OCCT cause a hard lock.

It makes me wonder if there is a defect with this BIOS (F2B) or the way it enables the core, or perhaps the defect is on the chip itself.

Edit: I just noticed you all have the AM2+ board. I have the AM3 version of this board which is the GA-MA790XT-UD4P. Still have the identical symptoms though.


----------



## devguy (Mar 16, 2009)

lateralus, thanks for that.  Be sure to list your findings to Gigabyte, here.  They certainly will listen, and the more people they have reporting the same problem, the more likely they will fix it quicker.


----------



## lateralus1123 (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, I wrote them a very in-depth description. I kind of doubt they will do anything since unlocking this fourth core is in no way something they are obligated to support. If they can do something that would be great.


----------



## devguy (Mar 19, 2009)

Gigabyte just uploaded a new bios.  Version F3F.  It says that this improves audio compatibility.  However, it has an older BIOS date than the F2A, and it shows up below F2A in the listings?  The AM3 boards also got a BIOS update that lists "Improved Lan Compatibility."

Anyone wanna give it a try and see if it has any fixes for the ACC issues we've been having (and/or see if audio sounds better)?


----------



## aymeric106 (Mar 19, 2009)

about F3F bios:

4th core unlocking is gone ... :-(
Correct temperature reading is back 

Didn't notice any change about the audio (I had no issue before anyway)

I'll stick with this new bios since my 4th core seems to be unusable. As i said before, my computer freezes as soon as 4 cores are 100% in charge BUT ALSO from time to time, with no reason.


----------



## devguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the report, aymeric.  And Lateralus, what was their response?  Remember that to read their response, you have to go to that site where you asked the question (they do not email their responses to you).

I asked Gigabyte what the improved audio compatibility meant, but they didn't really give me an answer.  They did assure me that it does not mean they added DTS:Connect support.


----------



## lateralus1123 (Mar 21, 2009)

devguy said:


> Thanks for the report, aymeric.  And Lateralus, what was their response?  Remember that to read their response, you have to go to that site where you asked the question (they do not email their responses to you).
> 
> I asked Gigabyte what the improved audio compatibility meant, but they didn't really give me an answer.  They did assure me that it does not mean they added DTS:Connect support.



They just got back to me today. It took them 5 days and their response was more questions. More specifically, questions to which the answers could be easily found in my original message had they taken the time to read it. It's very frustrating when you write in such detail to be certain to leave no remaining questions for the reader, yet they ask them anyway. I replied to their questions politely but if they don't have any ideas in another week I'm letting it go. I'll update after their next reply, if there is one.


----------



## devguy (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, I never received a reasonable response from Gigabyte about what the F3F BIOS did, so I just went ahead and tried them.  My report:

-I love the new addition in the MIT that tells you the exact frequency of your overclock for a certain part (the part in the BIOS that tells you the effective RAM speed is now done for all frequencies).

-I don't like their setting of the auto on the PCIe frequency to 108, so I have to manually input 100 for peace of mind

-ACC has been messed with.  What I mean is that the fourth core no longer unlocks, but that ACC still works, and well I might add, but with a huge caveat.  I'll explain my finding with ACC below, but the huge caveat is that once you mess with ACC in the BIOS using Per Core adjustments (I haven't tried Auto/All Cores), you cannot cold boot the machine.  In otherwords, the machine works fine until you actually turn it off and then try to turn it back on (warm reboots work fine).  And, ACC still isn't supported via AMD Overdrive.

My report on ACC:
I've read countless times in the Internet that ACC is "built in" to the K10.5 architecture and is no longer helpful for the Phenom IIs.  What I really think happened is that someone previewed a Phenom II chip, tried basic ACC adjustments (probably Auto), and either lost stability, or had no difference.  Then due to his/her preview, there has been a "knowledge" that Phenom II doesn't benefit from ACC.  Now, it could be that either this person was incompetent and didn't know how to use ACC, or maybe it was his board/BIOS were not ready yet for the combo of the two.  However, I can tell you that that assumption is quite wrong.

I started testing ACC with Phenom II due to the results posted here.  It is surely an interesting read through and has all the dynamics/typical players including some guy who thinks he knows everything and tells the OP that his results have to be anomaly because what he read on the Internet contradicts the OPs findings.  Then, after several pieces of significant evidence are shown, he finally realizes that maybe he's got something!

1). Anyways, my first step for using ACC is to determine the sickliest core.  This is assuming you've already found your "max" overclock for your processor (using only multiplier overclocking and not reference clock overclocking), such that increasing the multiplier by .5 causes instability.  This is done by opening up AMD overdrive in Windows and setting all cores to stock speed where you know they are safe, but with plenty of extra voltage to work with (I've been using 1.5V, which is actually 1.52V for my system).  Then, using per core adjustments, set core0 to the highest multiplier value + the .5 you couldn't previously attain.  If your computer instantly freezes, then you probably need more voltage/better cooling, and I don't think these next steps will help much.  If not, then open up OCCT and run it for at least 10 minutes.  Make note of if it crashes or not.  If it did crash, reboot into windows.  Now, try core1 and do the same thing.  Continue until you run out of cores.  If your results are such that only one cannot handle the overclock, then you are very likely to benefit from ACC.  If two, less likely, but still a good chance.  If three or more, you are unlikely to attain benefit from ACC (but it is still worth trying).

2). Now, boot into your BIOS and set ACC to "per core".  Now, adjust the first core that you found the instability on to "+2" and all the rest to "0" (including the locked fourth core on Phenom II X3).  Boot back into windows and try to bump up the multiplier on that core like before (still with the other cores at stock speed).  If it goes at least ten minutes without a crash, congratulations, your results are very promising!  If not, boot back into the BIOS and adjust the ACC number to "+4" and try again.  Repeat until you run out of positive numbers.  If you still have no difference, it looks unlikely that ACC will help you, but it is worth trying the negative adjustments, starting from "-2" and decreasing.  If you run out completely, give up, go home.

3). If you make it here, cool!  Now, if you've run out of cores that originally gave you instability, retry the stability test on each core again (because sometimes setting an ACC value helps one core gain stability and alienates a different one).  If all are good, you are done and can try more overclocking!  If either of those scenarios don't work for you, then you need to move to the next unstable core and repeat step 2 for that core.

My findings are that ACC really is only useful for multiplier overclocking, and has no reasonable effect on reference clock overclocking (necessary for 710, 810, 920), so sorry you guys.  Also, this method is good for when you've tried standard overclocking and get to a point where no matter how much voltage you pump into the f(*#*(ng chip, it won't get stable at a faster speed.  But otherwise, your problem lies elsewhere (perhaps it does need more voltage).  And keep in mind that altering ACC for one core can hurt the stability of another core, and it is possible that a never ending duel can arise between two or more cores effectively eliminating any benefit from ACC.  As to what ACC does?  I'm not entirely sure, but it seems to be a setting that effects the clock multipliers to make each core more compatible with the others (perhaps adding a phase shift to the frequency wave to try and make the waves of all four cores identical).  As to how it works?  I have no clue.  One extra thing is that choosing higher values for the ACC choices (well, the absolute value of them) doesn't seem to be likely to damage your chip say in the way that a higher voltage value would, but I believe that the higher the value necessary to achieve stability, the more incompatible that core was with the others.

Hope that helps some of you all.  As always, I take no responsibility for your actions and these findings are just that, findings.  They worked for me (minus that fact that the PC wouldn't boot once I turned it off) where I previously could get a max of 3.5Ghz at 1.48V and now I can get 3.7Ghz stable (maybe more) with 1.52V (maybe less volts is necessary, too).


----------



## Josh81 (Mar 29, 2009)

So you can only use 3 out of 4 cores with this motherboard? (Amd newb)


----------



## devguy (Mar 29, 2009)

Josh81 said:


> So you can only use 3 out of 4 cores with this motherboard? (Amd newb)



If you have a Phenom II X4 (810, 920, 940), then you can use all four cores fine.  If you have a Phenom II X3 (710, 720), you can use all four cores (if the fourth isn't completely defunct) if you use BIOS F2A.  But F2A is riddled with problems of not being able to 100% load all four cores (I hope Gigabyte are working on that).


----------



## Ozpa (Apr 9, 2009)

I've read everything in this thread, great stuff.

I'll be assembling my 720 + MA790X-UD4 soon too. I'm not going to do any overlocking just yet while the stock fan is in use, maybe 3months+ into using that CPU I will get something more serious for overlocking. As with the BIOS and info have up until now I'm not going to unlock the 4th core either.

I just have a quick question. What BIOS should I flash my mobo with (no oc, 3 cores)? (F2A or F3F)
What about when I get some serious hsf for overlocking?


----------



## aymeric106 (Apr 9, 2009)

If you don't want to enable the 4th core, you should use F3F I think, OCed or not.

By the way, even with stock fan, the 720 can be overclocked pretty good.

Also, a nice add-on I use is this tool. It's a cool'n'quiet rework.

http://home.comcast.net/~pmc650/sit...2/&PHPSESSID=0487a762718f20b49b23f3d2078391b4


It's better than the gigabyte energy saver software
I installed it as a service, and it works great.

Here's my cnqsvcOC.cfg

[PState0]
  cpuFreq=2800
  cpuVolts=1.3250
  nbVolts=1.2

[PState1]
  cpuFreq=2100
  cpuVolts=1.2250
  nbVolts=1.2

[PState2]
  cpuFreq=1600
  cpuVolts=1.1250
  nbVolts=1.2

[PState3]
  cpuFreq=800
  cpuVolts=1.0250
  nbVolts=1.2

[LoopSleep]
  loopSleep=50

The only annoying thing is: If the computer reboot sudenly (BSOD), you've got to stop the service, delete the cnqsvcOC.$$$safe!.run file and restart the service

aymeric


----------



## Ozpa (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you, sounds a bit complicated but I'll need to try it out sooner or later.

I'm expecting my CPU+Mobo to be delivered in an around half an hour, fingers crossed they both arrive at the same time.


----------



## pmc650 (Apr 11, 2009)

cnqsvcOC v0.04 is posted in response to a couple of email requests. Relatively new (?) features are:
- Configuration file voltage and frequency adjustments for up to 4 power states.
- CPU load sensitivity adjustment.
- More tolerant of initial power state table conditions.
- Auto delete of safety file after 5 minutes of runtime and on program exit.

http://home.comcast.net/~pmc650/site/?/page/CNQ_Phenom_II_WinXP32/


----------



## pmc650 (Apr 11, 2009)

BTW, if you already have cnqsvcOC installed, you can copy the *.exe over the old one - no need to create a new folder or execute "sc create" again.

Here's the mild overclock config I have setup - runs stable in a home file/VM server for months at a time:

[PState0]
  cpuFreq=3000
  cpuVolts=1.35
  nbVolts=1.2

[PState1]
  cpuFreq=2400
  cpuVolts=1.2625
  nbVolts=1.2

[PState2]
  cpuFreq=1800
  cpuVolts=1.15
  nbVolts=1.2

[PState3]
  cpuFreq=1000
  cpuVolts=1.05
  nbVolts=1.2

[CNQTweak]
  loopSleep=60


----------



## Xerran (Apr 21, 2009)

I have the GA-MA790X-UD4, it's a great board besides the cold boot issue that I have.

________________________________________________
*AMD Phenom II X4 940 Black Edition @ 3708.85MHz (206.05*18)
Laing D5 MCP655 Pump | D-TEK FuZion v1 CPU Block | Feser One - F1 - Cooling Fluid
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 Motherboard (BIOS F2)
2048MB x2 G.SKILL (F2-8800CL5D-4GBPI) DDR2-1100 @ 5-5-5-15
Sapphire Radeon HD 4850 X2 2GB
Sound Blaster X-Fi Fatality FPS
WD Caviar Black 500GB (WD5001AALS) SATA 3.0 HDD x2
OCZ GameXStream OCZ700GXSSLI 700W PSU
Cooler Master Cosmos S Chassis
Windows Vista Ultimate x64 SP1
Driver Versions: Catalyst 9.4, X-Fi 2.18.0008
CPU-Z | 3DMark Vantage | Behold teh DRAGON*


----------



## Shadowdust (Apr 23, 2009)

My GA-MA790X-UD4 worked great for a while. Now I'm suffering from instability issues from two bad memory slots. Basically, slots one and three fail Memtest86 and Prime95 while testing with one module. If Gigabyte comes through and issues and RMA then I'll very much be recommending this board. So far though, they haven't been the easiest to deal with. They took four days to get back to me and now they're asking the same questions that I already answered in my first message. I'm on my third return message repeating the steps I took to come to the conclusion that the slots are bad. It's really quite frustrating.


----------



## Jickel (Apr 28, 2009)

*Issues with GA-MA790X-UD4 and AMD Overdrive*

Hey, I just registered to see if I can get some help with my issues. I'm running a PII 720BE on a Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 . With the F2A bios, I can unlock the extra core, but running any program that stresses all four cores simultaneously causes a system hang. It also gives me problems with cold boots. I still want to use some of the features of AMD Overdrive however, and here is where my issues begin.

With F3F and F2A I couldn't run auto clock nor toggle boost mode (the green button in the top right) without the system freezing instantly, UNLESS I was running all four cores (that is, F2A with ACC on). However, as I said before this was not a stable setup.

This caused me a lot of grief 'til I cleared the CMOS with the jumper on the motherboard, whereupon everything started working perfectly in F2A even with ACC off and the system running stable on three cores (I guess it never properly switched back to three cores just by turning off ACC). I decided to switch to F3F since it seems to be a better choice when running on three cores, but now I couldn't get auto clock to work (though the boost button is toggable), unless, it seems, I chose fail-safe defaults instead of optimized defaults in the bios (this does not affect ACC).

I then switched back to F2F, never bothering to touch ACC, I still can't get auto clock to work like it did before. Fail-safe vs Optimized defaults in bios doesn't seem to do much here.

Only thing left to try is to reinstall Overdrive or try an older BIOS, I guess. Either it's a helluva buggy program, or Gigabyte's BIOSes are crap. Also, are the ACC settings supposed to show up in Overdrive? They never do for me.


Comments, thoughts? I will probably end up sending a mail to gigabyte about these weird issues with AMD Overdrive. Even though I might not use the program much, I still want things to work as they should when running with the stock three cores.


----------



## sniviler (Apr 28, 2009)

I gave up on OVERDRIVE and just overclocked directly through the bios.

Overdrive never read the voltages correctly from the bios and would freeze up constantly.

so I find the F3F bios the best for 3 cores w/o ACC.


----------



## chaotic_uk (May 5, 2009)

just ordered this mobo and so ddr3 ram , i am glad i found thisthread


----------



## Ozpa (May 5, 2009)

Just to clear it up chaotic, Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 uses DDR2 memory.


----------



## chaotic_uk (May 5, 2009)

Ozpa said:


> Just to clear it up chaotic, Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4 uses DDR2 memory.



my mistake i thought it said GA-MA790XT-UD4P  , i must be over tired lol


----------



## Ozpa (May 14, 2009)

Heya again peeps 

I'm thinking of overclocking my CPU a bit with stock cooling (check System Specs). What's the most common max safe overclock? Should I up the FSB or the multiplier?

I'm at around 30-32c idle in windows. Load is over 40c I believe.


----------



## yonef (May 19, 2009)

Jickel said:


> ... It also gives me problems with cold boots. ...



What kind of problems?
I have just flashed to F2A and I got some weird issues on cold boot:
When I turn off pc and after a while turn it back on it will never post, just keeps looping untill I press restart button and then it boots. If I just restart the PC it restarts normaly.

If you had the same issue, how did you fix it ?


----------



## sniviler (May 19, 2009)

try disabling LEGACY USB STORAGE DETECT

HALT ON  change to NO ERRORS

Check your EVENT VIEWER for any disk errors. if one of your harddrives are beginning to fail it will cause boot detection problems. 

if your overclocking load defaults and retry your settings.


----------



## yonef (May 21, 2009)

I found what cousing the problem with cold boots:
When ACC is enabled in the BIOS the system will not boot when it was shut down, until you press reset button. Hot boots on the other hand is no problem at all. Disableing ACC in the BIOS will fix the problem.
I have some more questions about this MB
1) Which BIOS is the latest one? On Gigabyte site when I choose UK and browse to my MB the BIOSes are in this order: F1, F2, F3F, F2A;  But if I choose one of the other countrys (don't remember which one) the BIOSes are in this order: F1, F2, F2A, F3F, and release dates are different for the different countries;
2) Is there any guide how to set up properly ACC? What does this -2%, -4%, +2% ... mean?
3) How to get this "EasyEnergySaver" to work? I says that current CPU consumption is 7W and on full load is 8W. Is there something I'm missing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aymeric106 (May 22, 2009)

yonef said:


> 1) Which BIOS is the latest one? On Gigabyte site when I choose UK and browse to my MB the BIOSes are in this order: F1, F2, F3F, F2A;  But if I choose one of the other countrys (don't remember which one) the BIOSes are in this order: F1, F2, F2A, F3F, and release dates are different for the different countries;


BIOS Version: F2A (2009/03/10)
BIOS Version: F3F (2009/03/09)
BIOS Version: F2 (2009/01/05)
BIOS Version: F1 (2008/12/23)

F2A allows you to unlock the 4th core on a PHENOM II X3



yonef said:


> 3) How to get this "EasyEnergySaver" to work? I says that current CPU consumption is 7W and on full load is 8W. Is there something I'm missing?


Be sure that coolnquiet is enabled in the BIOS.
If I remember right, coolnquiet does'nt work when ACC is enabled
Also, if you wan't to enable energy saving, you should use cnqsvcOC (see above posts). It works better than EasyEnergySaver.

aymeric


----------



## Shadowdust (May 24, 2009)

I was wondering if those of you who have this board could do me a favor. Try increasing your vDIMM to 2.2 volts or higher and let me know if you have to clear the CMOS or not afterward. When I first got this board, I was using 2x2 GB Kingston HyperX 1066 MHz memory which is really picky about keeping the voltage at 2.2 volts. Of course, when I would set it there, I would get a black screen. So I was forced to run it at a lesser speed to keep the voltage down. 

Also, what memory modules have you had success with? My board behaves very strangely with the G. Skill PI Black series of memory. I have two memory modules that work great in all four slots. Then I have two others that wont work in the first two slots but work flawlessly in the last two slots. I checked the memory on my wife's nForce 570 board and it comes up without memory errors of any kind. So my guess is that there's some compatibility issues. I would like to switch to some memory that I know will definitely work with this board if you have any suggestions.


----------



## sniviler (May 24, 2009)

try adjusting the following settings.

on the main bios screen hit (Ctrl+F1) for extra memory settings.

DQS Training Control  change to Perform


Trfc0 for DIMM1
Options are: 75ns, 105ns (default), 127.5ns, 195ns, 327.5ns.
Trfc2 for DIMM2
Options are: 75ns, 105ns, 127.5ns, 195ns, 327.5ns.
Trfc1 for DIMM3
Options are: 75ns, 105ns, 127.5ns, 195ns, 327.5ns.
Trfc3 for DIMM4
Options are: 75ns, 105ns, 127.5ns, 195ns, 327.5ns.


----------



## Shadowdust (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that but it didn't help my issue. What did help though was G.Skill support. I contacted them about my concern that the memory wasn't compatible. Well they contacted Gigabyte and asked them to confirm if they found an issue. Gigabyte said they could not find anything wrong. Of course, there was a difference in their testing compared to mine. They were using a newer F3I BIOS. I was using F3F. So G.Skill was kind enough to send me the update. I installed F3I and low and behold, my memory gets zero errors now! Not only that, but my Cool N' Quiet actually works! Cool N' Quiet when enabled, would not dynamically change speeds and voltages. 

If anyone is having issues with their board, just pm me and I'll send you the update.


----------



## bilbots (May 31, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I tried that but it didn't help my issue. What did help though was G.Skill support. I contacted them about my concern that the memory wasn't compatible. Well they contacted Gigabyte and asked them to confirm if they found an issue. Gigabyte said they could not find anything wrong. Of course, there was a difference in their testing compared to mine. They were using a newer F3I BIOS. I was using F3F. So G.Skill was kind enough to send me the update. I installed F3I and low and behold, my memory gets zero errors now! Not only that, but my Cool N' Quiet actually works! Cool N' Quiet when enabled, would not dynamically change speeds and voltages.
> 
> If anyone is having issues with their board, just pm me and I'll send you the update.



Hello, 

Can you please tell me what's is this version of bios ?... F3I, it is a new one ?... 

Please send me thanks ! i have the G.skill memory too 

With the F3I, it's possible to unlock the phenom II ?


----------



## musicman53 (May 31, 2009)

If any of y'all are messin with overclocking then aint a good idea to have cool n quiet enabled anywhere.


----------



## Shadowdust (May 31, 2009)

I think that's true for older CPUs but I was curious so I tried seeing how far I could push the CPU with an FSB overclock while enabling Cool N' Quiet. Interestingly enough, when voltage is set to auto, it is compensating for the additional power draw that is needed for the overclock. Rather than CPU voltage resting a .8 volts at idle it is now resting at 1.06 volts. At full load, the voltage boosts to 1.42 and provides a stable overclock at 3.5 GHz. So far, I'm Prime95 stable for 16 hours. So this is probably the most energy efficient overclock I've done.


----------



## bilbots (May 31, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> I think that's true for older CPUs but I was curious so I tried seeing how far I could push the CPU with an FSB overclock while enabling Cool N' Quiet. Interestingly enough, when voltage is set to auto, it is compensating for the additional power draw that is needed for the overclock. Rather than CPU voltage resting a .8 volts at idle it is now resting at 1.06 volts. At full load, the voltage boosts to 1.42 and provides a stable overclock at 3.5 GHz. So far, I'm Prime95 stable for 16 hours. So this is probably the most energy efficient overclock I've done.



Damm Shadowdust !!! thanks very much man !!! this bios is really magic!!! 
now my motherboard is stable, my computer don't freeze with the unlock x4 ! the overclock is different and it's possible to up really ! 

thanks !!  i don't understand why gigabyte don't release this magic bios


----------



## Shadowdust (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, I really don't know why they haven't either. Other than the fact that VDIMM still freezes at 2.2 volts and ACC still isn't recognized in AOD, this is a pretty solid BIOS update. Let's hope that they make this a public release in June. 

Oh one more thing I noticed in performance. I'm now able to up my CPU Northbridge speed to 2.1 GHz. This has significantly improved overall performance. With the old BIOS I was lucky to even be stable at stock speeds. If Gigabyte can fix the 2.2 VDIMM issue, I think this board will really be able to go the distance in regards to overclocking.


----------



## Bo$$ (May 31, 2009)

bilbots said:


> thanks !!  i don't understand why gigabyte don't release this magic bios



Too darn lazy i guess :shadedshu


----------



## bilbots (May 31, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> Yeah, I really don't know why they haven't either. Other than the fact that VDIMM still freezes at 2.2 volts and ACC still isn't recognized in AOD, this is a pretty solid BIOS update. Let's hope that they make this a public release in June.
> 
> Oh one more thing I noticed in performance. I'm now able to up my CPU Northbridge speed to 2.1 GHz. This has significantly improved overall performance. With the old BIOS I was lucky to even be stable at stock speeds. If Gigabyte can fix the 2.2 VDIMM issue, I think this board will really be able to go the distance in regards to overclocking.




Yeah and test Ctrl-F1 it has a new option on ACC (EC Firmware) Hybrid or normal... 
And i recommend hybrid to unlock the phenom II X3 710/720 (0904) correctly


----------



## Jickel (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks a million for sending me this awesome bios Shadowdust! I've been priming now for over an hour with all four cores unlocked! Even niftier is that my computer actually manages cold booting now! I have no idea what the hybrid setting does to ACC, but it seems to work great.
Too bad I don't get any temperature readings on individual cores, at least not with Everest. It reports my CPU as a "QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 20, 2819 MHz (14 x 201)" btw. Also, has anyone noticed a bumped up default Vcore? Mine is around 1.39, with automatic bios settings. Oh, and sleep finally works for me, even with a clocked CPU!

The hybrid ACC setting on a Gigabyte board was also recently used by Xbitlabs to unlock a Phenom II X2 550 to four cores. This is neat stuff, more info after the link http://xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/phenom-athlon-ii-x2_15.html#sect0


----------



## aymeric106 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Going Sata AHCI under XP without reinstall*

I wan't this bios now .

Now, a little tweak for those who installed XP with SATA port set to native IDE.

If you wan't to switch to AHCI without resintalling XP, here's the easiest method.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Host_Controller_Interface

Connect your hard-drive to the Sata Port 4 or 5.
In the Bios, in the Integrated Peripheral section, there's two lines for SATA settings. 
Onchip SATA Type: this is for port 0 to 3, set it to 'AHCI'
Onchip SATA Port 4/5 Type: This is for port 4 and 5. set it to 'Native IDE'

Boot to XP: windows will detect a new hardware and ask for a driver (use the motherboard CD or go to http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx for latest drivers)
Reboot
Now that Xp has the AHCI driver installed, you can turn off the computer and put the SATA cable back to port 0, and benefit from SATA2 improvement like NCQ under XP.

aymeric


----------



## Jickel (Jun 5, 2009)

Now I'm getting loads of requests for this BIOS as well. I really don't give a damn about who is "legally allowed" to distribute this BIOS, it's free for goodness sake, so here's this beta BIOS for the GA-MA790X-UD4 (1.0).

UPDATED LINK, UNLIMITED DOWNLOADS

http://moogcoon.no-ip.org/~jickel/MA79XUD4.f3i

See if you can figure out what the other pictures in that folder are of


----------



## sniviler (Jun 6, 2009)

Finally had the chance to use f3i bios....... woohoo 4 cores running 3.6ghz no crrashes at all NICE !


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

Im gettin 2600 NB speed and anice overclock with new bios. Ganged mode is slightly higher 3dmarks and bandwidth.


----------



## HellSy (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have been following this thread, and i do own GA-MA790X-UD4 as well. I just got my Phenom II X2 550 in today, and plugged it in. F2A Bios was successful with unlocking both the cores, however it wasn't so successful when i put a load on it with IBT. So then i have seen the Bios that Jikel posted, and loaded it up, [BTW, thank you very much Jikel]. I put it on Hybrid mode, and set the ACC to Auto. After these changes, it restarted but it cannot boot into OS. I have Windows 2008 Server installed, and it gets stuck just before it gets into the OS.  I then booted up into Safe mode successfully, and able to ran 10 iterations of IBT without a glitch with all four cores active. 

The problem is, i cannot boot into the OS itself. I restored my backup 3-4 times, set the BIOS from scratch 4-5 times. It always get stuck on the bar. Anyone had an issue like this? This happens when i disable ACC and turn the EC Firmware mode back to Normal. So it happens either way. However when i flash it back to the F2A, it boots up fine to the OS. 

I am aware that it is BETA, but i just wanted to see if anyone seen something like this?

Thanks


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

I havent had such issues. I am unable to unlock the the 2 cores of my cpu with any bios. I wish I could buy a 550 but im one of the laid off unemployed. Im so bored at home so I play with this thing.  I would also like to add some input into overclocking with this board that I learned with my setup.

1. Ganged mode is best with memory in slots 1 & 2
2. CoolnQueit works and does not interfere with overlock. It saves you about 50 watts. I measured with my Kill-A-Watt meter.
3. If you set PCIE Bus speed above 114 in bios it will force PCIE 1.0 bus speed. You must stay under 114 with ATI cards to have 2.0 bus speed. This was not case with my older Nvidia 8800gt.
5. I have drastically lowed Mosfet and Northbridge temps by removing the two blue heatsinks and adding two 50mm fans to the mosfets heatsink. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119052 They fit perfect, fan is thin and screws fit inbetween heatsink fins.
6. If you use onboard sound you may be able to get better sound quality using modded Creative X-Fi Drivers for Realtec found here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=87523
7. Im getting best stable overclocks using ACC settings - Hybrid PerCore +4 - +6 Range


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

HellSy I just rememberd something. It may be a problem with your videocard drivers and the new bios. I come to beileive it is something to do with the PCIE Bus. If you can boot into windows with new bios in safe mode by pressing F8 before windows loads, thats the problem try setting your pcie above 115 and it will force pcie 1.0 bus speed.


----------



## HellSy (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm.. I have HD 4670.. I will give it a shot.. I have formated the system now just to see if it is working .. So i will restore my backup and see if that will work.. Thanks for the suggestion.. i will keep it updated here

EDIT: Before i formated, i also tried something similar.. I booted to Safe mode and turned off all the services and programs.. I assume it will ignore the drivers, so i guess it rules it out ?


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes! You have found the problem. I had the same problem. I did a bios update and was unable to boot into Win7x64 only safe mode. This is a bug that only happens when if feels like giving you trouble . To solve load up f3i bios and do a new install while new bios is loaded.  This problem only came about since I recently got a 4850.


----------



## HellSy (Jun 6, 2009)

Man i just formated this system 2 weeks ago and it was working all nice.. now i have to go thru all this again.. but its fine  Its worth it for that extra 2 cores.. lol 

So there is a known issue at the moment guys.. I am hoping that they will fix this issue with the actual release.. i guess i will wait for that.. Is there any info about the full version of this bios?


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

I found this site by searching google. It has something to do with gigabytes technical service bulletin. It list a bug for our board but the site is originally in chinese.

http://translate.google.com/transla...f3i&hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=2TU


----------



## HellSy (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting... At least it is a known serious issue. I hope they will get that fixed by the actual release...


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

Their was another site I was able to access that I can no longer that list the real Technical Service bulletin for GB but I can no longer access it. It request a login. They may not realease another bios for this board in awhile. I can see that they have more important urgent isses that need fixed for boards that are on the market. I wish they made all the the UD4 Boards like the UD4P. Almost about the same. It seem to me like they only ran this motherboard on their production line once then cancled in return leaving only a few thousand out their while the impoved UD4P went into full production.


----------



## HellSy (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't launch IBT anymore, but i tried loading the system with OCCT. As soon i hit ON button, OCCT reads 1.42v. Since i cannot see the actual temperatures, this does not make me comfortable about it.. Is this normal? I havent seen this kind of a behavior with my previous chips. 

If i knew they werent going to keep UD4 up, i would have not bought it.. The only difference i see is the 2 more SATA ports.. whats the difference? the wiring? power?


----------



## Soulclaimer (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm on f3i and  i think that i have the underlined bug.
When i plug my HSDPA usb modem into certain usb ports it crashes. 


Also vcore stucks @0.8v  sometimes and vmem @2,2v


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

Better power, 8+2 CPU VRM power phase to cpu. Ferrite core choke. I use HWmonitor to monitor my temps. We get excellent temps on these boards. I have another 780g GB with mosfets temps of 100c+ without a heatsink on them. Been running about a year like that. Im at 1.63V on my cpu with this board and I never go over 52c with my fan mod. 65c without fan. I just like my temps under 60c


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 6, 2009)

I didnt catch that. I think SOULCLAIMER found why gigabyte gave the UD4 the boot and fixed it with UD4P.. Mabie they should have took it easy with all the usb ports. I have 10 all together.

Also for the hell of it someone leak the f3d bios it states! LOL


----------



## aymeric106 (Jun 6, 2009)

For those who can't pass Windows loading screen, Have you tried disabling CoolNQuiet ?


----------



## HellSy (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes, it did not help..


----------



## HellSy (Jun 7, 2009)

Soulclaimer, did you had to reinstall ur OS when u switch to f3i?

I wonder when are they going to release the actual release.. i cant wait for it..


----------



## Soulclaimer (Jun 7, 2009)

No but I will;

When I first flashed to f3i everything worked silky smooth but after few hours Vista stopped recognizing USB devices at all and system became extremely unstable.
It logs into windows after 30-40 restarts w bsods and then works @full(F@H gpu+x86) load for 24h+ without a glitch.

I had that kind of behavior with the f3f too.


----------



## yuriylsh (Jun 7, 2009)

First of all I would like to say thanks to Shadowdust.
Unfortunately, my system won't boot up into Windows with hybrid ACC, but I do not know if my X3 720 is 0904 revision or not (seems like it's not). Is there any way to check the revision without removing the cooler from the processor? 

But I have one very pleasant side effect with this f3i bios. I had a problem with my Radeon HD 4830 when during the cold boot it won't let me pass Windows welcome screen and I had to make 2 or 3 reboots and then it lets me in. I was waiting on new ATI's CCC release every month hoping that they fix this problem with no luck. This bios made the trick for me


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 7, 2009)

Soulclaimer said:


> No but I will;
> 
> When I first flashed to f3i everything worked silky smooth but after few hours Vista stopped recognizing USB devices at all and system became extremely unstable.
> It logs into windows after 30-40 restarts w bsods and then works @full(F@H gpu+x86) load for 24h+ without a glitch.
> ...



I have a feeling an OS reinstall will definitely help. I was dealing with freezing issues at the Windows load up screen when I first installed the BIOS. It would just freeze and then I would have to reset and then it would work. I would have to do that every time. Finally, I got sick of the problem and figured it couldn't hurt to reinstall Vista. So I did that and updated with SP2 and now it is running flawlessly. I've been testing my USB ports to see if it freezes my computer and all eight plus the two up front have been working flawlessly without freezing and turning off my monitor. 

I think this BIOS just doesn't like current Windows installs. I tried loading from a back up image my first reinstall and it still had plenty of nasty freezing and BSOD bugs. Finally I did a true reinstall, formatting my partition as well, and all of those issues are gone. 



yuriylsh said:


> First of all I would like to say thanks to Shadowdust.



Thanks dude.  Although the real thanks should go to G. Skill. After this experience, I'll definitely be sticking with their memory in the future. Who'd have thought a memory manufacturer would help fix my mobo. xD They managed to get to the source of the problem with Gigabyte in three days. This is in contrast to me dealing with Gigabyte for two weeks, only for them not to provide a solution.


----------



## sniviler (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah shadowdust thanks man,  with this bios I've been able to use 4 cores without a hiccup.

All my usb ports are fine also.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 8, 2009)

No prob dude. 

I just sent a mail to Gigabyte requesting some info on the next BIOS release. I don't know if they'll bother giving a straightforward answer or not.  Anyway, I'll post whatever info they provide when I get a reply. Hopefully it won't take them a week to reply again like it did last time.


----------



## HellSy (Jun 8, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> No prob dude.
> 
> I just sent a mail to Gigabyte requesting some info on the next BIOS release. I don't know if they'll bother giving a straightforward answer or not.  Anyway, I'll post whatever info they provide when I get a reply. Hopefully it won't take them a week to reply again like it did last time.



I hope you will get a response from them about the actual release..Even though i have 0 confidence when it comes to Gigabyte tech support.. I'm going to try my 0904EPFW X3 720BE later this week with F3i to see if i am lucky.. 

In order for Phenom II X2 550 to be stable with all cores activated, it needs 1.42v. Maybe BIOS might improve this situation even more..


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 8, 2009)

GB tries. Im thinking a GB employees in usa translates to chinese and it makes miss understandings and communication. G-Skill support on the other hand is English-Chinese Bilingual and has great support. You can tell in gskill forums its not perfect but works well.


----------



## Jickel (Jun 8, 2009)

New download link:

http://moogcoon.no-ip.org/~jickel/MA79XUD4.f3i

There are some photos in the same folder as the above file on my server. Kudos to anyone who can point out what they're of. I took them myself.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 8, 2009)

Free the world TPB


----------



## valrond (Jun 9, 2009)

Has any of you 4x2GB of RAM at 1066?. I can't get my Mushkin Extreme 1066 to work at 1066. I can enter windows, pass the Everest memory tests, all that at 2.25v, at 2.1v windows doesn't even load. But when I try to do something heavier, playing a game, running prime or something, I get a reboot. I have tried it at the suggested timings of 5-5-5-18. It works fine at 800-4-4-4-12.


----------



## aymeric106 (Jun 9, 2009)

Feedback on BIOS F3i with PHENOM II 720 BE:

Work perfectly with 4th core unlocked (ACC: Hybrid and +6 all cores) at clock speed.
Didn't test OCing yet.

Also, Cool N Quiet working too when ACC is on. (important for me because my PSU antec earhwatts 430w don't like that much the 4th core enabled ... and start to get very noisy at full charge, so does my cpu fan)

My CPU cooler is a Titan Vanessa with a 2 wire fan.
The fan speed is set up like this:

In the bios
CPU smart fan control: *ON*
CPU smart fan mode: *VOLTAGE*

In windows, manual set up of CPU fan speed via Gygabite Easy Tune 6 (because auto mode si too noisy for me)

Does somebody know if there are some other tool that can control my CPU fan ? Speedfan is not working because, I suppose, it doesn't manage the gygabite 'voltage' way of slowing down the fan.

aymeric


----------



## HellSy (Jun 9, 2009)

you might not like this, but i really like AOD on this. I have ZEROtherm ZEN FZ120 with 2 120mm fans. I set the fan speeds to 700rpm keeps the temp below 40C under load. You can save that as default so it will set it every time u load to the OS..


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 9, 2009)

Information on 1066.

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37753


I downloaded a program called SPDtool and compaired my memory timings on my gskills to the ones writen in OCZ's custom spd for 1066. I then set OCZ's differences in bios


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 9, 2009)

*Feedback on F3I bios and 4th core unlock*

Hi all, I updated the bios to F3I, and in hybrid mode, ACC auto (-2% all cores) the fourth core unlocked and was stable as never before (3Dmark, COD4, CPU benchmarks of Everest).
As a comparison, F2A bios unlocked the core but it was no stable on stock voltages conditions.

Not yet OCed, but I am on stock cooler, and with a default voltage of 1,39 and CnQ enabled, I get 49°C after one hour gaming (thermal probe directly on CPU, everest senses 36°C/Core).

Hope to give more news soon.

ItalianJob


----------



## aymeric106 (Jun 9, 2009)

I think everest gives you 36° *F* each core, isn't it ?

Because core temp are disabled when ACC is on ...


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 9, 2009)

No, I don't think so...I am pretty sure the reads are in °C...
With F2A bios the temp reads from CPU with ACC enabled were really down (everest read: 0°C).
Now, with F3I, it seems that temp reads are back (as they were in with F3F bios). 

The only real difference that I noticed in temps reads was that with F3F bios and 1.32 Vcore, all (three) cores read 28-29°C (probe about 40°C), while now the (four) cores, with 1,39V,  read 36°C each under load.

P.S. AOD and HWmonitor gave the same reads as everest on CPU temps per core


----------



## aymeric106 (Jun 9, 2009)

That's strange, because mine are still showing 0°C with F3I


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 9, 2009)

Aymeric106, I will investigate more this evening on the temperature reads.


----------



## Jickel (Jun 9, 2009)

With F3I, I only get the CPU reading from Everest, and 0 celcius from each core reading.

Also, no problems with USB ports here.


----------



## Soulclaimer (Jun 10, 2009)

I reinstalled Vista, no bsods when on default, random when HTT is increased even 1MHz. 

And i still have problems with my usb ports but in random times.

Am I doing something wrong or  the mobo is faulty?


----------



## aymeric106 (Jun 10, 2009)

if you can find a self-powered USB hub, you can confirm it's a USB power weakness.
I had the same problem with my previous motherboard and and a webcam draining to much current from the USB bus.


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 10, 2009)

*random temp reads F3I bios*

OK, as promised I made more investigations on the CPU temperature read of the mainboard with F3I bios installed.
The strange with temp reads is that sometimes, almost in my experience, you may have it, and at the next reboot the read drops to 0°C (or -256°C according to AOD...).
Yesterday, for example, at first boot I had reads of 0°C on every monitoring program.
Then at second boot I had a constant read of 22°C per core, no matter if with loaded CPU or at rest. Obviously my thermal probe on CPU measured 37°C at rest and 46°C under load (Crysis on high details).

I am a bit surprised with this, which did not happen with the F2A bios. Maybe the dual bios chips on the mobo sometimes operate alternatively?

Read this new about:

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/gigabyte-motherboard-amd-phenom-cpu,8015.html

every opinion is welcome.

ItalianJob


----------



## Soulclaimer (Jun 10, 2009)

aymeric106 said:


> if you can find a self-powered USB hub, you can confirm it's a USB power weakness.
> I had the same problem with my previous motherboard and and a webcam draining to much current from the USB bus.




I cant find a self powered one.
Anything else I can try?

In the bios the devices are recognized normally. 
(flash disks, and the usb modem (ZTE MF639) as a USB CDROM unit).
Also, they are displayed in the screen that shows up after the POST screen. 
The one with the irq assigments.

Maybe my mobo is not faulty and its's some kind of driver conflict?


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Gigabyte USA has no idea when a new BIOS will be available. Here's the message I was sent: 



> Dustin Ulmer,
> 
> I am sorry I do have information regarding future BIOS releases and fixes. Our BIOS writers are in our headquarters located in Taiwan. Thank you.



EDIT: Weird, now there's a new BIOS on the website dated 06-03-2009. F3F has been completely removed and replaced with one simply identified as F3. Here's the link: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_Model.aspx?ProductID=3002


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 11, 2009)

These chinese know whats up. Translate this site to find more infoabout gigabytes bios bugs. I got it to work before.

http://www.xici.net/b680445/d87251733.htm

Also im going to keep checking up on a chinese forum. Looks like they found this thread they might find some more information. Forum Translated link.

http://translate.google.com/transla...MA79XUD4.f3i&hl=en&client=opera&rls=en&hs=8VJ

Although I got 120 Bucks worth outta this board and I shouldnt be trying to get more outta it. I am 99% satisfied. Just give me 100 more mhz! Just kiddin Gigabyte rocks!


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 11, 2009)

OOO man a new bios named F3 possable a final realse? I just got f3i.. Im too tired to try the new one along with multiable combinations for an overclock.. Jeeeez keepin us occupied they R.    

Tommoro will update.

GB spill the beans and release all ya got!


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I am just curious to see this bios at work. 

Does someone know if the 4th core unlocking is still possible (and stable) with this new one?


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 11, 2009)

Well all of the ACC options are still the same so I can only suggest giving it a try. I don't have a tri-core so I can't be too sure but all of the options that would be used to unlock are still there. 

This version seems a little more complete than F3I. I won't know for sure until I test my current overclock and see if it is still stable as well as if I can push it further. VDIMM still has issues. I have noticed that the BIOS now backs itself up after a successful POST. Also, in the hardware monitor section there is a new option to help protect the CPU. When the option is enabled, it will lower the CPU ratio and voltage if it starts getting too hot.

EDIT: Well my overclock isn't stable on the fourth core anymore. Settings are exactly the same as they were with F3I but four minutes in to Prime 95 in blended mode, one of the threads stops due to an error. Later today, I'm going to check to see if each of my memory modules pass Memtest86. With F3F, two of the modules would fail whereas F3I those same two modules would pass.


----------



## HellSy (Jun 11, 2009)

Shadowdust, you need to hit CTRL + F1 to see ACC's Firmware option. I have just upgraded, ad will try soon to see if it can unlock the core and boot into the OS at the same time..

EDIT: With F3, i unlocked the 2 cores of my Phenom II X2 550, booted into the OS and running IBT at the moment. The temperature readings are off. ECC Firmware Hybrid option works.. My next target is my X3 720 BE 

EDIT2: Very strange.. System isn't passing with IBT.. It throws an error at the second interval.. Everything is set to Auto in the bios just like what i did with F3i.. I might need to do more playing around with this bios.. F3i were able to pass 30 iterations.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 11, 2009)

HellSy said:


> Shadowdust, you need to hit CTRL + F1 to see ACC's Firmware option. I have just upgraded, ad will try soon to see if it can unlock the core and boot into the OS at the same time..
> 
> EDIT: With F3, i unlocked the 2 cores of my Phenom II X2 550, booted into the OS and running IBT at the moment. The temperature readings are off. ECC Firmware Hybrid option works.. My next target is my X3 720 BE
> 
> EDIT2: Very strange.. System isn't passing with IBT.. It throws an error at the second interval.. Everything is set to Auto in the bios just like what i did with F3i.. I might need to do more playing around with this bios.. F3i were able to pass 30 iterations.



Ah, sorry about that. I'm in auto-pilot and hit CTRL + F1 every time I get into the BIOS so I didn't realize it was hidden.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks like the ud3p are in full production. Guru3d took a GB factory tour a few days ago and snapped these pictures. Now I feel confident we will be seeing many more bios release.
http://www.guru3d.com/article/gigabyte-nan-ping-factory-tour/13


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 12, 2009)

Tried out F3 tonight. Same great overclock and bench results as f3i. Two things tho I dont have to press Ctrl+F1 to see Hybrid ACC mode. After flash before picking up the raid drives it did a SPI bios update. It said GB SPI BIOS UPDATE TOOL 1%-%100 then reboot. Posible update to raid firmware? not sure


----------



## Soulclaimer (Jun 12, 2009)

Flashed to F3. Fresh installed XP SP3.
Looks like this version finally did the trick for me.
No bsods after cold-boot.
All usb ports working normally. Gonna do more testing(in Vista).
___

Does anyone know who to prevent mobo from powering usb devices when system is off?


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 12, 2009)

From what I understood, ACC should have no effect on the Phenom II when it comes to overclocking but for some reason, after enabling ACC, my 940 is back to being stable at 3.5 GHz. Without it being enabled, one thread still initiates errors after four minutes in Prime95.


----------



## devguy (Jun 12, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> From what I understood, ACC should have no effect on the Phenom II when it comes to overclocking



Well guess again.  What probably happened was the people who got the Phenom II early tried enabling a Phenom I optimized "auto" option for ACC, saw no benefit, and then announced that ACC was useless for Phenom II overclocking.

However, if you read one of my posts on the first page of this thread, it shows my Phenom II ACC experience on this board going in per core and finding great results.  That was on an older BIOS revision and it sounds like Gigabyte has gotten a somewhat optimized Phenom II "auto" option working.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 12, 2009)

Well that rocks. That opens up all sorts of overclocking opportunities for me to play with. Just when I thought 3.5 GHz was my max, it could be possible I can get higher.  Although, it may be as far as I can go with Cool N' Quiet enabled since vcore only goes up to 1.425 in Auto mode.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Important info for F3*

Tried playing some Left 4 dead and after 10 mins it would drop down to 20fps then spike back up.. New option in bios located in PC HEALTH. Its call HARWARE THERMAL CONTROL when enabled and it would downclock and drop voltage when cpu hits 50c. I have the alarm set at 60c and 60c is the max safe temp IMO. Disabled the option and L4D now runs fine and the 60c alarm I set did not come on.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was actually wondering what that option considered a "safe" temperature before downclocking. I originally thought that it worked alongside the alarm option. Clearly that isn't the case.


----------



## eiriasblaze (Jun 13, 2009)

Love the new F3 bios, finally able to get 2.5GHz NB after a cold-boot.


----------



## Jickel (Jun 14, 2009)

To those with unlocked 720-processors, what are your temperatures like? 

I'm using a Xigmatek Achilles S1284 cooler, and under maximum CPU load the CPU temp in Everest hovers around 53C (127F) and 56C (133F). This is at 1.46 Vcore and a 3.4GHz clock. This is up from around 43C (109F) back when I only used 3 cores. 
I had expected an increase in temperatures, but not by this much.


----------



## sniviler (Jun 14, 2009)

Jickel said:


> To those with unlocked 720-processors, what are your temperatures like?
> 
> I'm using a Xigmatek Achilles S1284 cooler, and under maximum CPU load the CPU temp in Everest hovers around 53C (127F) and 56C (133F). This is at 1.46 Vcore and a 3.4GHz clock. This is up from around 43C (109F) back when I only used 3 cores.
> I had expected an increase in temperatures, but not by this much.




 35c @ 3.6Ghz 1.44v

what are your stock temps  2.8Ghz @ 1.32v ?


----------



## Jickel (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll check stock temps later, but 35c sounds unreasonably low to me, especially for an overclocked processor. Did you lap your processor or cooler?


----------



## yonef (Jun 14, 2009)

hello guys,
I have managed to get my Phenom II 940 to this: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=582317  and it is stable enough to play games, and running prime95 for ~2 hours. Temp did not exceed 58 C (cooler=Zalman CNPS9700-NT). This is with BIOS F3I, ACC=auto.
However I got some verry annoying issue, when in games my CPU runs at ~50C and I have set my ET6 profile to keep my cooler at 30% to 50% ( it is set 50% at 65 C), at this temps it should run at 1400-1800 RMP, but unexpectedly my cooler spins up to 2800 RMP for a second and then spins down to ~1600 RPM. I think that at some poing ET6 looses control of the cooler causing it to spin at full speed. It is extremely annoying while playing because this cooler is too noisy at full speed. (tryed this at stock CPU speed = same effect)

My question is, does anyone else got this type of issue with F3I BIOS? Will it solve the problem if I update to F3 ?


----------



## Simplex (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi, I´m new to this forum but has been reading it since the beginning i think
The reason I´ve become member is.... yes you guessed it, I have a problem and need some directions to finding a solution. 
I recently bought the MA790X-UD4 mb and after installing it I run into some problems.

First issue: The system doesn´t seem to find the realtek alc889a chip. I have installed different drivers but with no success in bringing the sound alive.

You who have a functional board, on what bus can I expect to find it?
How do I know if its a software or hardware problem? 
Anyone? 
/S


----------



## sniviler (Jun 14, 2009)

Jickel said:


> I'll check stock temps later, but 35c sounds unreasonably low to me, especially for an overclocked processor. Did you lap your processor or cooler?



no lapping , Artic Silver 5, 3000rpm fan with thermal probe. max temps are about 52c running OCCT with 4 cores. its also a nice compfy 68F degrees in my house.


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 15, 2009)

Jickel said:


> To those with unlocked 720-processors, what are your temperatures like?
> 
> I'm using a Xigmatek Achilles S1284 cooler, and under maximum CPU load the CPU temp in Everest hovers around 53C (127F) and 56C (133F). This is at 1.46 Vcore and a 3.4GHz clock. This is up from around 43C (109F) back when I only used 3 cores.
> I had expected an increase in temperatures, but not by this much.



OK, first of all, the fourth core can be enabled at maximum efficiency with the F3 bios.

Now my CPU runs at 2.8 GHz @4 cores, with 1.30Vcore (downvolted 0.025V).

Temp reads from probe on CPU, with stock cooler, are 39°C in idle and 45-46°C on load (gaming) maximum reached was 51-52°C with OCCT. 

The core temp reads worked only at the first boot, then at every subsequent boot they were 0°C.

CPU temp (read from Everest) indicated 60-63°C with OCCT.


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 15, 2009)

I made also a few OC attempts with the new F3 bios.

My unlocked 720 is stable at 3.2GHz (200*16) at stock vcore (which is recognized as 1.39V with the new bios). This with stock cooling. Did not try overvoltage to see the reachable speed, but 3.2 @ 4 cores are just the specs of 955 processor


----------



## 337 (Jun 16, 2009)

My first post.. I run F2A bios and my mushkin runs Epp profile and has correct settings. F3 bios loses this info. More importantly, when running AMD overdrive stability test TMPIN2 hits 70c and my buzzer goes off. I can revert back to F2A and my temp. never gets over 62c?? Anyone know of a fix? And why it loses the Epp settings? Thanks!


----------



## Jickel (Jun 16, 2009)

337: if you've unlocked an extra core, it would account for the rise in temperature. Otherwise, my best guess is that it's something wonky with the temperature readings, I don't think you'd see an increase like that unless your cooler has started coming off.


----------



## falco1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*F3 bios*

There are some problems with the new F3 bios compared to F3F. I cannot set the normal 1.325 voltage for my Phenom II 720, since the "Normal" voltage setting overvoltage the processor to 1.39V. Only the -.025 or the +.025 settings get you closer to the default.
Moreover right after the update ( without unlocking 4th core) I noticed in the bios the normal temperature raised to 43C vs. to 34C in F3F. The idle fan speed is higher too (2100 vs 1600 rpm).


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 16, 2009)

falco1 said:


> There are some problems with the new F3 bios compared to F3F. I cannot set the normal 1.325 voltage for my Phenom II 720, since the "Normal" voltage setting overvoltage the processor to 1.39V. Only the -.025 or the +.025 settings get you closer to the default.
> Moreover right after the update ( without unlocking 4th core) I noticed in the bios the normal temperature raised to 43C vs. to 34C in F3F. The idle fan speed is higher too (2100 vs 1600 rpm).



It's true. If you have a locked three core 720, try adjusting the CPU voltage setting.
In my system, -0.025 gives a bios read of 1.296V. With this voltage, the unlocked 720 (4 cores) is stable. I suggest you to undervolt by 0.075 (in steps of 0.025) and reach a voltage which should read as 1.325. Then check stability of the processor, which should be good.

I think that the "default" vcore at 1.39 is the major aid which this bios gives to overclocking (e.g. if you try increasing the multiplier with 1.39 voltage unchanged, you should reach easily 3.2 GHz, if not more).

The increase of temp matches the increase of fan speed with CNQ enabled.

Perhaps if you succeed in reducing voltage, the temp reads should return somewhat "normal". 

Let us know


----------



## HellSy (Jun 16, 2009)

I am happy with this board, especially with F3 bios.. I was able to unlock my X3 720 and X2 550 succesfully. However the HT multiplier issue seems very annoying. I cant increase the multiplier at all..


----------



## 337 (Jun 16, 2009)

So what is the TMPIN2 sensor in AMD overdrive reading? Funny how a mere bios flash can ruin a good set up... I hope they release another version soon.


----------



## sniviler (Jun 16, 2009)

337 said:


> So what is the TMPIN2 sensor in AMD overdrive reading? Funny how a mere bios flash can ruin a good set up... I hope they release another version soon.



Why are you using AMD OVERDRIVE .....it has never worked correctly(misreads sensors) wth this board.

Download EVEREST to check your temps or use http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

if your overclocking do it through the bios.


----------



## 337 (Jun 16, 2009)

I only use it for the stability test and hardware monitor portions. Hwmonitor shows Temps the same, but instead of being TMPIN2, It shows TMPIN1 as being the one that hits 70c. I am not currently overclocking. Again all I have to do is revert back to F2A and my temps return to normal and it auto detects my mushkin ram's EPP profiles. My biggest problem is playing crysis wars, my fps will go from 55 and then drop to 2 for no good reason. I have a 4870 and have read that this board doesn't like 4870's. (AMD game forum i think). Hoping a new board bios would help.
Oh, and I run crysis wars on Good performance settings---I have another pc with a 4670 that runs the game smoother than this one---it has a slower cpu and memory too. Life's a beach!

Just updated to f3i from this thread and it kept my Memory profile intact, and my temp readings are good... Off to play wars! Will try F3 again in acouple of days for giggles.


----------



## Jickel (Jun 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention, my earlier temps were with my graphics card running at 100%.

Set voltages to auto @ 3.4GHz (according to Everest, Vcore hovers between 1.39 adn 1.41, nice!), and with only the CPU working I get 48C, with the GPU heating up the case (Antec Three Hundred) I get 54C. That's what you get for buying a GTX 260 Golden Sample with a stupid cooler that doesn't eject all the heated air!







Open at the "front" as well...

Btw, how do I get cool n Quiet working? I have system voltages set to auto, but I'm not seeing any downclock.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 18, 2009)

Jickel said:


> Btw, how do I get cool n Quiet working? I have system voltages set to auto, but I'm not seeing any downclock.



Do you have the cpu multiplier set to Auto? That's the only thing I needed to set to Auto to get the feature working. And of course, enabling Cool N' Quiet in Advanced BIOS Features.


----------



## yonef (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone experience a crackle noise from soundcard of GA-MA790X-UD4?
I think(not sure) it started to crackle when I updated to F3 BIOS and it is very annoying 
I have installed latest drivers. I'm using Windows 7 RC, and no matter what sound comes out (video,mp3,skype calls...) it is crackleing. checked this on different headphones,speakers...definitelly the crackle is comming out from the inbuild audio


----------



## Jickel (Jun 18, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> Do you have the cpu multiplier set to Auto? That's the only thing I needed to set to Auto to get the feature working. And of course, enabling Cool N' Quiet in Advanced BIOS Features.



Oh nooo, then I can't overclock! D:

I remember getting Cool N' Quiet working earlier, where it would actually scale up to my OC frequencies.


Running 4 cores @ 3.4GHz with 1.4V Vcore, this is my processor's sweetspot.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 18, 2009)

Crackling with your soundcard may be fixed by raising or lowering the PCI latency timer in bios. Im using xfi with no problems @ default 32. Hit Ctrl+F1 at main bios screen then go into PnP/PCI Config. Raise it to 64 if that doesnt work then 128.


----------



## sniviler (Jun 18, 2009)

yonef said:


> Does anyone experience a crackle noise from soundcard of GA-MA790X-UD4?
> I think(not sure) it started to crackle when I updated to F3 BIOS and it is very annoying
> I have installed latest drivers. I'm using Windows 7 RC, and no matter what sound comes out (video,mp3,skype calls...) it is crackleing. checked this on different headphones,speakers...definitelly the crackle is comming out from the inbuild audio




if you haven't already .........
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## yonef (Jun 18, 2009)

sniviler said:


> if you haven't already .........
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false



yep, I have tryed this, as well as some other drivers, even installed a fresh copy of windows on my other HDD and it still crackle. Even I have reverted to older BIOSes ... still crackle  

...BUT I have found what cause this 3 min ago.
It is the EasyTune 6 application is running on the background. and more specific ver. B09.0417 
In case someone uses this vershion and it is running (minimized to trey) do know that it is the problem! You can close the application and it still manages CPU fan so there is no problem to have it installed but not running.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 19, 2009)

Jickel said:


> Oh nooo, then I can't overclock! D:
> 
> I remember getting Cool N' Quiet working earlier, where it would actually scale up to my OC frequencies.
> 
> ...



I haven't had any luck with it scaling. Once I enable a specified multiplier, it never lowers itself no matter what mode I'm in in Vista. It's still possible to oc the CPU in Auto though by increasing the FSB instead. I'm running my FSB at 233 stable which gets me up to 3.5 GHz while still enjoying the benefits of Cool N' Quiet.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 19, 2009)

For the life of me I cant get BF2 to run without locking up. Mobo is stable Prime95 for hours. My 4850 overclocked or not runs every game fine execept bf2. I just wish i could play bf2 like my 939 system did.  Battlefield bad company 2 is going to be realeased on the pc. Hopfully that cures my addiction to war killing with vehicals.

Thats the only problem I have had with this. Mabie I need a better PSU? Kill-a-Watt meter reads 520watt bf2 load on my 650 psu. But that includes my monitor on my power strip also. I cant beileive this thing uses as much electricty as a 6000btu AC I have playing bf2. all other games are around 350 watt.

EDIT- FIXED PROBLEM WAS UNSTABLE CREATIVE XFI DRIVERS FOR WIN7 DOWNLOADED PAX MOD DRIVERS AND RUNS FINE


----------



## Jickel (Jun 21, 2009)

shaggeyman39 said:


> EDIT- FIXED PROBLEM WAS UNSTABLE CREATIVE XFI DRIVERS FOR WIN7 DOWNLOADED PAX MOD DRIVERS AND RUNS FINE



I hope creative burns in hell. They've become such a horrible company :<

Shadowdust: I need to run my FSB at 250 to get up to 3.5 GHz. Going to experiment with this later, but I'm not sure what other voltages to bump up, nor if my Corsair XMS2 sticks can handle 1000MHz.


----------



## 337 (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok just updated to F3 and all is well, temp gets up to 67c this time while playing Crysis wars. Stays around 53c idel. (TMPIN1 HWmonitor)
I found unchecking both boxes in @BIOS (at the bottom) and shutting PC down then back on keeps my mem. EPP profile... Weird.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 22, 2009)

Jickel said:


> I hope creative burns in hell. They've become such a horrible company :<
> 
> Shadowdust: I need to run my FSB at 250 to get up to 3.5 GHz. Going to experiment with this later, but I'm not sure what other voltages to bump up, nor if my Corsair XMS2 sticks can handle 1000MHz.



Just to help out, I've lowered my multiplier to 14 and am testing at 250 MHz FSB to make sure there wont be any motherboard limitations. So far, it's booted through Windows and I'm not testing with Prime95 in blended mode. So far, no issues for five minutes. We'll see if it makes it four hours or not. I had to lower my mem speed down to 667 MHz since my memory won't run over 800 MHz when all four modules are installed. Also, Northbridge multiplier is at seven as well as the HT multiplier. CPU voltage is set to Auto to help emulate Cool N' Quiet conditions.


----------



## fx rookie (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm running 720 BE at MA790x-ud4 without overclocking. I flashed my BIOS with F3 from the site and unlocked the 4th core(Hybrid, Auto: -2). Cool'n'Quiet is working. 

Problems:
- didn't recognize DDR2 ram modules correctly, have to do manual settings. 
- I am using the box cooler and my CPU is going very hot I think. EasyTune shows 53 C, without load, and goes up to 70 with load. Compared with 3 cores -  which were 39  and 56 C.
- It does not get Core Temperatures. It only shows "zeros"
 I hope that we will get new Bios update soon. 

Any suggestions how to fix the problems with the temperature?


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi fx rookie

The problems you are experiencing are absolutely normal.

Manual setting of DDR2 modules is a common experience. Follow voltage specs from the manufacturer and SPD settings, above all if you want to get 1066 mhz.

The stock cooler is a little aluminum piece, therefore do not expect great dissipation power. If you use a 4-core processor with a 3-core sized cooler, expect the increase of temps you reported (you increased the power drawn of a 33%).
However, you have high temps in idle, therefore, if you have not checked these features, you should provide better case ventilation, remove the pre-applied AMD paste and installing a silver-based one, remove the 70x70x10 AMD fan and switch to a 80x80x25. I modded an Intel fan to work with the stock AMD cooler, my temps (everest reads) are 40°C idle, 68°C with OCCT at full load (my thermal probe on CPU says 36°C idle, 55°C load).

Reading of "zero" for core temperatures is normal. This is the collateral effect of 4th core unlocking.




fx rookie said:


> Hello,
> I'm running 720 BE at MA790x-ud4 without overclocking. I flashed my BIOS with F3 from the site and unlocked the 4th core(Hybrid, Auto: -2). Cool'n'Quiet is working.
> 
> Problems:
> ...


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 22, 2009)

Well it's been almost five hours since I started and it is still running without errors. So I think it is safe to say you can get a stable FSB of 250 MHz without issue with the Phenom II and 790X chipset.


----------



## Jickel (Jun 22, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> Well it's been almost five hours since I started and it is still running without errors. So I think it is safe to say you can get a stable FSB of 250 MHz without issue with the Phenom II and 790X chipset.



Wow, thanks Shadowdust! You really didn't need to go out of your way to test that.


----------



## aymeric106 (Jun 22, 2009)

yonef said:


> ...BUT I have found what cause this 3 min ago.
> It is the EasyTune 6 application is running on the background. and more specific ver. B09.0417
> In case someone uses this vershion and it is running (minimized to trey) do know that it is the problem! You can close the application and it still manages CPU fan so there is no problem to have it installed but not running.



Thanks for pointing this out ...

I have the same issue.
I tried with 2 different version of easytune 6, but it didn't solve the problem


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 23, 2009)

Jickel said:


> Wow, thanks Shadowdust! You really didn't need to go out of your way to test that.



No prob.  I kind of like playing around with this stuff anyway. Well, it turns out that 250 was a little too much as it ended up with a BSOD around 12:52 pm. So it last about five hours. I'll try 245 tonight and see how that affects things. Considering it lasted five hours, it shouldn't take a large adjustment to gain stability.


----------



## fx rookie (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello,
What temp do I have to expect with the stock cooler? Without overclock, with 3 cores and with box cooler? And again with overclock and 4th core unlocked? 
I think that I have done smth wrong because my temps are too high I think. 
That's why I lock the 4th core, and I am running with 3 again till I am sure it is safe. 
Now with 3 cores, without load Everest gives me 52 C (40 for cores), and over 65 with load which is too hot I think.  AMD overdrive gives me lower core temperatures (same as Everest under 40 without load) but I intend to put new thermal paste on the CPU and cooler again, because first time I put it without any (just with the stock fan, which should have a layer of it).
---------------
UPDATE:
I put new thermal paste and I lowered CPU temp with about 4 C
Now Everest is giving me this after 10 min load

Sensor Properties
Sensor Type ITE IT8720F (ISA 228h)
GPU Sensor Type Diode (ATI-Diode)
Motherboard Name Gigabyte MA770 / MA790FX / MA790GP / MA790X Series
Chassis Intrusion Detected Yes

Temperatures
Motherboard 45 °C (113 °F)
CPU 68 °C (154 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 55 °C (131 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 55 °C (131 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 55 °C (131 °F)
GPU Diode (DispIO) 40 °C (104 °F)
GPU Diode (MemIO) 46 °C (115 °F)
GPU Diode (Shader) 43 °C (109 °F)
SAMSUNG HD501LJ 40 °C (104 °F)

Cooling Fans
CPU 3054 RPM

Voltage Values
CPU Core 1.33 V
+3.3 V 3.33 V
+12 V 12.19 V
VBAT Battery 3.12 V
DIMM 1.95 V

Are they good enough for safe use?


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 24, 2009)

O Boy I just ordered a set of 1200 memory and I accidently got the 2GB instead of the 4GB. Now the egg has shipped it and I have to send it back then wait for refund then reorder once I get my money back.!    I wanted to have some more overclocking fun with this.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jun 24, 2009)

Temps are high possible due to stock heatsink. I recommend a nice air cooler for overclocking and unlocking. Core Contact Frezer. I have this one and works great! I have super low temps and it comes with good thermal paste.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835207004&nm_mc=OTC-Froogle&cm_mmc=OTC-Froogle-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Sunbeam-_-35207004


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok fx rookie, I think we are on the right track.
Now, the temps you report are still high for the CPU, even if we consider the load applied. Therefore, maybe if you give us more infos about your system, we can help you more.
Please consider that I have 68°C under load, but with 4th core unlocked. 
Have you got a well-vented case? Do you have a hot videocard or power supply inside? These are all factors which can contribute to inside temperature rising by 2-3° C each!

However, to answer your direct question, 55°C per core (or 68°C as MB read) is a quite safe temp, since the max safe temp reported for 720 is, following AMD specs, 73°C.

As a general rule, the lower you keep the temps, the longer the CPU life cycle is extended, but this is a factor which everyone considers subjectively (e.g. if you change system every year, I don't think this issue should be an annoying one).

ItalianJob



fx rookie said:


> Hello,
> What temp do I have to expect with the stock cooler? Without overclock, with 3 cores and with box cooler? And again with overclock and 4th core unlocked?
> I think that I have done smth wrong because my temps are too high I think.
> That's why I lock the 4th core, and I am running with 3 again till I am sure it is safe.
> ...


----------



## Shadowdust (Jun 24, 2009)

shaggeyman39 said:


> Temps are high possible due to stock heatsink. I recommend a nice air cooler for overclocking and unlocking. Core Contact Frezer. I have this one and works great! I have super low temps and it comes with good thermal paste.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...TC-Froogle-_-CPU+Cooling-_-Sunbeam-_-35207004



I second that. The Core Contact Freezer is the best cooler I've ever used. I'm currently using a Swiftech H20-120 Premium watercooling kit and I can honestly say that my temps aren't much better than they were with the Core Contact Freezer. You wont find anything that compares for the price either. I believe it is only $40 although Newegg is always having a rebate or some sort of special on it to help reduce costs for the cooler.


----------



## fx rookie (Jun 25, 2009)

ItalianJob said:


> ....
> Have you got a well-vented case? Do you have a hot videocard or power supply inside? These are all factors which can contribute to inside temperature rising by 2-3° C each!
> .....



That seems to be the problem. Lower temps can be achieved using better cooler for the CPU and some good coolers for the case, generating enough air-flow. At that moment I will not use my CPU with 4 cores or overclock. 
10x again!


----------



## fochmann (Jun 26, 2009)

*UD4P-unlocking cores on Phenom II X2 550-problems*

Hello I know I should probably start a new thread but this seems like the most suitable place to post my problem. I have a Ga-MA790X-UD4P which to my understanding is the same thing as the UD4 just with a few moore little toys added to it. I am currently running bios version F5 and I received my Phenom II X2 550 BE yesterday. I am trying to unlock the 3rd and 4th core and to my knowledge I set ACC to auto and the other thing to hybrid.

My problem is that when I set in the ACC menu the thing to hybrid. I go to save it and get the message the ec firmware is updating and then it turns the computer off. 10 seconds later it turns back on for 10 seconds or so and post nothing and then turns back off.

Does anyone know what is going on I am confused. If I use the F4 bios version there is not an option to set it to hybrid.

Does someone have a different bios that this will work with?

Thanks


----------



## woppy101 (Jun 27, 2009)

hello im new 
im after a little bit of help with this board, i had a Pll 940 which was running great then i got a great offer on a 955 which i took.i updated the bios to f3 which supported the 955 and now my pcie width has changed to 8x i cant find anywhere to change it back. it was deffo running @16x before the bios update so that tells me its not a softwhere glitch plus my vantage marks tell me its not running propley  

940@3.7 gtx275 750/1250  P15737 
955@3.8/3.9 gtx 750/1250  P15300


----------



## musicman53 (Jun 27, 2009)

fochmann said:


> Hello I know I should probably start a new thread but this seems like the most suitable place to post my problem. I have a Ga-MA790X-UD4P which to my understanding is the same thing as the UD4 just with a few moore little toys added to it. I am currently running bios version F5 and I received my Phenom II X2 550 BE yesterday. I am trying to unlock the 3rd and 4th core and to my knowledge I set ACC to auto and the other thing to hybrid.
> 
> My problem is that when I set in the ACC menu the thing to hybrid. I go to save it and get the message the ec firmware is updating and then it turns the computer off. 10 seconds later it turns back on for 10 seconds or so and post nothing and then turns back off.
> 
> ...


I had F4 already when I got got my MA790X-UD4P and ACC was there.
Hybrid does not make any difference........
Get F5 and then hybrid will be there for you.


----------



## fochmann (Jun 27, 2009)

So if I have F4, what do I set ACC to unlock the 2 other cores? Do I set it to auto or all cores or per core? If that doesnt work I have a defective chip and cant unlock the other 2 cores, right?


----------



## musicman53 (Jun 27, 2009)

fochmann said:


> So if I have F4, what do I set ACC to unlock the 2 other cores? Do I set it to auto or all cores or per core? If that doesnt work I have a defective chip and cant unlock the other 2 cores, right?



ACC was never intended for unlocking cores that are on a cpu sold say as two core or three core.
ACC is for overclocking.
I could in theory unlock the two other cores in an X2 7750 BE with or without the hybrid bios.
Not all cpu's will let you unlock the other cores.


----------



## ItalianJob (Jun 29, 2009)

I concur. ACC auto option lets you unlock the disables core(s) only in unlockable CPUs.
Then, if the core is unlockable, hybrid option of ACC (EC firmware) gives more stability to the whole system (and, with MA790X-UD4, a native overvolt) and lets running the unlocked CPU 24/7.





musicman53 said:


> ACC was never intended for unlocking cores that are on a cpu sold say as two core or three core.
> ACC is for overclocking.
> I could in theory unlock the two other cores in an X2 7750 BE with or without the hybrid bios.
> Not all cpu's will let you unlock the other cores.


----------



## ACook (Jun 30, 2009)

Will this board run out of the box with a Phenom II X2 550 AM3 ?


In the supprted cpu list it's not mentioned.

I do have a 4850e in another pc should I need to flash it, but that's a smooth running well burned in system, hate to break it open.

or should I be looking for a diff cpu altogether?
it's going in a budget gaming machine, not with a big monitor. mostly rts and other sim-like games, the guy has a wii and another console for his fps i think, but perhaps he wants to play those too.

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4
AMD Phenom II X2 550 (AM3)
Kingston HyperX KHX8500D2K2/4G
Gigabyte GV-R477D5-512H-B HD4770 PCI-E

should that work?


----------



## musicman53 (Jun 30, 2009)

ItalianJob said:


> I concur. ACC auto option lets you unlock the disables core(s) only in unlockable CPUs.
> Then, if the core is unlockable, hybrid option of ACC (EC firmware) gives more stability to the whole system (and, with MA790X-UD4, a native overvolt) and lets running the unlocked CPU 24/7.



THIS is the reply from Gigabyte......................
"ACC is to allow Phenom Black edition CPU for more and higher overclocking.
Negative values unlock lower power operations while higher values unlock better overclocking."
Again that proves ACC was NOT intended for unlocking cores at all BUT just as it says!UNLOCK either lower power ops OR unlock higher OVERCLOCKING.
Also unless the cpu is a PHENOM then it aint gonna do anything.


----------



## 337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just curious, but i enabled ACC & The hybrid thing--i now have 4 cores. However, I can get into safe mode fine, but as soon as it gets to log on screen it restarts. Vista 64bit.
Any ideas?


----------



## ItalianJob (Jul 1, 2009)

337 said:


> Just curious, but i enabled ACC & The hybrid thing--i now have 4 cores. However, I can get into safe mode fine, but as soon as it gets to log on screen it restarts. Vista 64bit.
> Any ideas?



Well, welcome in the "unlocked cores" group! Let's get this guy stable...

First of all, which processor did you unlock with this procedure (720, 550)? 
Do you have the bios updated to the final version (F3)?
Did you experience high temperature issues with the locked processor (the unlocking should worsen these parameters as the heat generated by CPU increases)?

Then, there are almost two ways to get the system a little bit more stable with the unlocked cores: 

first of all, you can try a little overvolting of the core. If you have bios F3, it naturally overvolts to 1.39V the stock core. 
Then, you can try adjusting the ACC "per core" values, above all if you know the numbers of the unlocked  cores, you can act on them only. I suggest modifying the values at subsequent steps, in order to achieve a safe booting.

Let us know more about.


----------



## ItalianJob (Jul 1, 2009)

ACook said:


> Will this board run out of the box with a Phenom II X2 550 AM3 ?
> 
> 
> In the supprted cpu list it's not mentioned.
> ...



Well, different forums report that the *UD4P* mainboard support and unlocks the 550 X2. Since the two mainboards differ only in the CPU power section (4+1 in UD4 and 8+2 in UD4P) i think you should have no compatibility issues on a logic basis. Maybe that Gigabyte did not release yet a proper bios for supporting 550 CPUs, and then your system should fail in properly detect the CPU (or, but I don't think, fail to boot).

I think that to solve the problems at the root you should do two things:

If you want the UD4, write simply to the gigabyte support asking about the compatibility of 550.
If you can, switch to UD4P (a few bucks more) and get F5a bios, so that maybe your X2 will also become (but, as we always said, this is absolutely not ensured) an X4

ItalianJob


----------



## plomky (Jul 1, 2009)

fochmann said:


> Hello I know I should probably start a new thread but this seems like the most suitable place to post my problem. I have a Ga-MA790X-UD4P which to my understanding is the same thing as the UD4 just with a few moore little toys added to it. I am currently running bios version F5 and I received my Phenom II X2 550 BE yesterday. I am trying to unlock the 3rd and 4th core and to my knowledge I set ACC to auto and the other thing to hybrid.
> 
> My problem is that when I set in the ACC menu the thing to hybrid. I go to save it and get the message the ec firmware is updating and then it turns the computer off. 10 seconds later it turns back on for 10 seconds or so and post nothing and then turns back off.
> 
> ...



I thought I'm the only one. Unfortunately i wasn't able to solve this problem.


----------



## woppy101 (Jul 1, 2009)

has anyone got any ideas about my pcie problem


----------



## 337 (Jul 3, 2009)

ItalianJob said:


> Well, welcome in the "unlocked cores" group! Let's get this guy stable...
> 
> First of all, which processor did you unlock with this procedure (720, 550)?
> Do you have the bios updated to the final version (F3)?
> ...



F3, 720. I played with voltage and per core settings.. However I am happy with my cpu at 3.1 ghz.. Vista 5.9 rating. So i will leave it alone.. Thanks!!


----------



## DeF! (Jul 7, 2009)

*Memory for GA-MA790X-UD4*

Hello everyone!
I bought two GA-MA790X-UD4 for my two home PCs but i have problems with memory. At the begining i bought two sets of 2x2GB Patriot PC2-6400 Low Latency (4-4-4-12 @ 2,1V) modules but boards were not stable with them. I tried everything, used EPP profiles, i manually set setting in bios, and also tried them on everything auto. No luck. Both bords worked perfectly stable with 2x1GB PC2-6400 Kingston ValueRams so i know the boards work ok. So i decided to switch to 2x2Gb Geil Ultra low latency (4-4-4-12 @ 2,0V) modules. Again i didnt have much luck as Geil modules work only in Ganged mode with everything set to auto (5-5-5-15 @ 1,8V). Setting DTCs to Unganged or lowering timings (with raised voltage to 2,0 or highier) gives me a lot of errors in goldmemory test and system is unstable under heavy load.
Im really out of ideas as QVL on gigabyte's site for this mobo lists only 1 PC2-6400 (yes just one!!!) 2gb module but its not low latency one(geil modules with 5-5-5-15 timings).

So im here to ask you guys'n'gals what memory modules do u use? Gigabytes technical service didnt want to tell me what modules should i use. They just hinted i can try ocz modules (but without any specific model so i was thinking about OCZ Titanium EPP modules). Also technician from gigabyte said they wont add new 2gb modules to QVL and they are not planning to release new bios that could solve my problems.

In the end i have to add that i also ordered gigabyte HD 48701gb that was faulty out of the box (performance was lower than on my old 8800GT - i.e. i had like 7000 to 9000 points in 3dm06 but every run gave different result. CPU used was Phenom II 940). I tried that gpu on two different asus boards and had the same results so had to send it back. The upside is that i managed to unlock Phenom II 720 bought for the second board and its now oficially running as Phenom II X4 20 .
Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jul 8, 2009)

Im using OCZ Flex DDR2 1200 @ 2.3 I cant overvolt that high and the best stable I can get is 1100 in slots 1&2. Im returning them for a new set of these 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227455

They are 1.8V at 1200 speed and 5 5 5 18 timgings!!


----------



## DeF! (Jul 8, 2009)

shaggeyman39 said:


> Im using OCZ Flex DDR2 1200 @ 2.3 I cant overvolt that high and the best stable I can get is 1100 in slots 1&2. Im returning them for a new set of these
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227455
> 
> They are 1.8V at 1200 speed and 5 5 5 18 timgings!!



Nice modules thanks, but they are a bit too expensive for me. Also i have a AC Freezer 64 so those modules wont fit (i need something without large heatsinks).


----------



## bilbots (Jul 9, 2009)

> Unlock an inexpensive AMD Phenom II 710 X3 CPU with 3 cores and multi lock to an
> AMD Phenom II X4 Engineering Sample with 4 cores, Vcore selection and unlocked multi !



From : http://ocinside.de/index_e.html

It's possible that with the motherboard Gigabyte ?...


----------



## bilbots (Jul 11, 2009)

nobody know this tricks ?


----------



## Jickel (Jul 11, 2009)

bilbots: Not sure if anyone has unlocked the 710, nor if it would have an unlocked multiplier if that was the case. All I've seen in this thread are unlocked 720s.


----------



## bilbots (Jul 11, 2009)

Jickel said:


> bilbots: Not sure if anyone has unlocked the 710, nor if it would have an unlocked multiplier if that was the case. All I've seen in this thread are unlocked 720s.



Apparently after unlock on x4, you just press reset and normaly if you have luck, you can see Engineering Sample...

But the bios Asrock is a AMIBIOS and the bios Gigabyte is a Awardbios. 

Maybe is a bug.


----------



## Shadowdust (Jul 12, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I've been really impressed with this board. I've tried a couple of 790GX boards from Asus and Biostar recently, and neither of them can pull off a stable overclock without pumping quite a bit of juice into the CPU. And even then, the memory would crap out after an hour. The MA790X-UD4 ends up beating out some pretty decent competitors. Of course, it could be because I'm running 4x2 GB of memory but even then, the Gigabyte board has proven to handle that much memory better than its competitors. After my experience with the other two boards, I think I'll permanently stick with this board for the remainder of its upgradeable life.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jul 15, 2009)

Im impressed also.. Most of us including myself came to this forum because of this thread. What a nice working board. I got my Gskills RMAed this thing running like a champ.

My 24/7 Gaming/Everything Prime95 Stable beast on a $50 CPU   3.4GHZ 1100Mem

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=604281


----------



## ramagel (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello

I'd be very grateful to learn whether I should continue attempting to unlock my Phenom II 550.   I HAVE unlocked the 'extra' two cores (ACC+Hybrid) which show in the POST, but I cannot successfully boot to Vista x64. The system just hangs after POST.

The BIOS is F4G on the GA-MA790XT-UD4P.  Memory is OCZ DDR3 1600Mhz  REAPER SERIES DUAL CHANNEL KIT (7-7-7-24) running safely u/c @ default 1066.

I have experimented - in ignorance - with increasing the CPU and CPU VID voltage (incrementally by +0.050 - so to 1.4000) with no beneficial effect.  I have adjusted the ACC settings +10% and -10% also to no avail (you can see that I have no real idea what these do). 

Should I just accept that the 'hidden' cores are bad, and concentrate on o/cing the two good cores?  

Thanks for any input.

PS: I'm not in a position to go beyond simply booting Vista right now: the memory heatsinks prevent me from installing the Thermalright u120 cooler - so I'm stuck for the weekend with the stock cooler: but I'll be happy just to boot into Vista with 4 cores for starters !


----------



## VI (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi, 
Do anyone know how much power Gigabyte EP45-UD3R board consumed during the highest OC settings? I am planning to build my own system. Just want to know what is the best PSU rating that I need to buy to reach its 80% capacity at highest system performance. 

Thanks.


----------



## punlo (Jul 19, 2009)

bilbots said:


> nobody know this tricks ?


I have unlocked my X3 710. Feeling very lucky.


----------



## Ozpa (Jul 19, 2009)

Dang. After installing my new hsf I keep trying to overlock my 720. The heat is not an issue (43c max on 100% load for 20mins).
Well I had 18.5x200 which is 3.7Ghz at 1.504v, seemed working for 20mins under 100% CPU and memory stress testing, but my PC just reboots in most games (randomly, from 10min to 3hours of play).
Same with 18x200 at 1.488-1.504v AND 19x200 at 1.504-1.530. Just reboots during gaming sessions.

I tried higher vcore until PC refused to boot at around 1.58v.
I just don't see what's standing inbetween me and a stable 3,7Ghz :/
Is my PSU not enough?

What should I try doing?


----------



## mrfil13 (Jul 24, 2009)

In my experiance you sometimes just hit the limit of the chip, i have a amd 8750 BE which gets to 3ghz very easily with just 1.3v but try an extra 100mhz and even up the voltage to 1.5 and it just reboots.  Idle temps are mid 30s.

For VI i have a gigabyte 550w Odin GT which allows you to view the amps on each rail and the wattage the system is using, admitidly it won't be 100% accurate but with my amd 8750 (not OCed) 4gb ram, at 4870 GC and the ma790x ud4 it never goes beyond 300watts, at idle its about 120 watts.

Have a look on jonnygurus website, they have some very indepth reviews of PSUs and they show at what wattage the PSU hits a % efficancy.


----------



## Ozpa (Jul 24, 2009)

I've lowered multiplier back to 3,3Ghz and started testing stability from +0v and kept raising it until that speed was stable, then raising the multiplier. This graphic will make sence of what I just said:








So I'm at 18x200, 1.504v again... and 48hours stable.. if I ever reboot I'll up the vcore more.


----------



## mrfil13 (Jul 24, 2009)

Any idea what the max safe vcore is for those chips?


----------



## Ozpa (Jul 24, 2009)

1.55v is usually top that a CPU will want. I've seen some crazy voltages like 1,68v but that's very rare to work.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Jul 25, 2009)

Ozpa, Are you using ACC and changing them with voltage? If so what are your settings? I get best results with +4 in Hybrid mode. The newest bios lets you select Hybrid mode. F3	2009/06/03  Its newer than F3F that your specs say.


----------



## Ozpa (Jul 25, 2009)

No, I'm not using ACC. I just don't have enough info on it and I don't know how to use it OR if it helps at all.
My BIOS is F3F, but I see it's removed from the Gigabyte download section. F3 is newer than the one I'm using. I'll try and update my BIOS when I get more free time in case something goes wrong.


----------



## mrfil13 (Jul 25, 2009)

I haven't played with acc much, im on f3 bios, set it to normal and auto and thats how i hit 3ghz easily, without it i think the max was 2.8.  Think the main idea is to find a point that its unstable like your 3.7 and increase the values on each core until its stable, problem is theres not enough info on it and what point is the % going abit too high.

Its a damn shame that ACC does not work in Amd overdrive, makes things easier to tweek rather than reboot, change, reboot....

Go back to the first page of this thread and goto near the bottom down to devguys post about ACC.


----------



## mrfil13 (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone still getting the cold boot issues?

Im on the F3 bios, no ACC at the moment or OC, kingtson 1066 set at 2.2v (did the same at 800mhz 1.8v), ati 4870  This seems to startup, no post, restart and just loops like that.  Managed to get it working by holding down restart button for a few seconds and then let go.

By the way this happedned before with a different 4870 and another ud4 board (was replaced)

I may try changing the pcie speed down to 100mhz from the auto 108 and see if that helps.


----------



## Jickel (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll return with more info as soon as I have some spare time, just throwing out the question here in the meantime:

Anyone else having problems starting (Debian-based, maybe) Linux live-CDs? I'm still on F3i, but I keep getting an incompatability error with the power scaling module. I can't remember the exact wording, but it's BIOS related and it keeps your Live-CD from booting, so you'll most certainly notice it.


----------



## Shadowdust (Aug 1, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I decided to try unlocking a Phenom II X2 550 and it was rather successful. Only had bump CPU voltage up to 1.39. Not only does it unlock to four cores but it overclocks to 3.6 GHz without any additional voltage thanks to the Hybrid ACC firmware.


----------



## Queelis (Aug 3, 2009)

mrfil13 said:


> Anyone still getting the cold boot issues?
> 
> Im on the F3 bios, no ACC at the moment or OC, kingtson 1066 set at 2.2v (did the same at 800mhz 1.8v), ati 4870  This seems to startup, no post, restart and just loops like that.  Managed to get it working by holding down restart button for a few seconds and then let go.
> 
> ...



I still do have the issue. Only I get over POST, up to Windows splash-screen, and then either black blank screen or lost signal with the VGA fan spinning up to 100%. Then reset one or more times, and eventually I get to boot.

The F3 are newer than F3i, right? Since someone wrote there was a side-effect of F3i to fix the cold boot issue with a 4830 (which is what I have), maybe it would make sense rolling back? I don't plan to overclock, at least not yet, so I couldn't care less about BIOS options, I just want it to boot when I tell it so


----------



## mrfil13 (Aug 3, 2009)

Normally random reboots are PSU related, what heatsink do you have?  Someone i know had a problem where the heatsink unseated the CPU slightly, last night i held the heatsink down and the system booted fine until i let go at which point it froze.


----------



## FlanK3r (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi, later il post some results....I can say, with this great board i have x4 955 at 3.88GHz stable with AIR cooling...


----------



## FlanK3r (Aug 8, 2009)

*whos better stable OC? We will see...*

first setings: CPU 3895MHz 2665MHz for NB, busspeed 205
second setings: CPU 3857MHz   2842MHz for NB, busspeed 203

I tried quickly some benchs and aplications

*Winrar bench*

CPU 3895MHz=2766KB/s




CPU 3857MHz=2764KB/s





*Fritzchess bench*

CPU 3895MHz= 9473 score




CPU 3857MHz= 9385 score




*Superpi 4M*

CPU 3895MHz= 1m 38.844s




CPU 3857MHz= 1m 39.343s




*AVS video convertion*

CPU 3895MHz= 2m 16s




CPU 3857MHz= 2m 17s




*X264 2.0 bench HD resolution*

CPU 3895MHz= average 86.565 FPS and 21.16 FPS , max temperatures, all cores 57 C

_Results for x264.exe v0.58.747 
encoded 1442 frames, 84.82 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.90 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 87.56 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.98 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.29 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.12 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.07 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 21.16 fps, 3952.94 kb/s


System Details 
-------------- 
Name			AMD Phenom
Codename		Deneb
Specification		AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
Core Stepping		
Technology		45 nm
Core Speed		3895.2 MHz (19.0 x 205.0 MHz)
_


CPU 3857MHz= average 85.8725FPS and 20.9475 FPS, max temperatures 3x56 C + 1x 57C 

_Results for x264.exe v0.58.747 
encoded 1442 frames, 84.98 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.33 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 85.69 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 86.49 fps, 3905.23 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.92 fps, 3952.95 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.93 fps, 3952.95 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.97 fps, 3952.94 kb/s
encoded 1442 frames, 20.97 fps, 3952.94 kb/s


System Details 
-------------- 
Name			AMD Phenom
Codename		Deneb
Specification		AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor
Core Stepping		
Technology		45 nm
Core Speed		3857.1 MHz (19.0 x 203.0 MHz)_

I think, diferent is in this benchs very small, but it see, 3895MHz with 2665MHz for NB is a bit better.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice job Flank3r. I have been chosing between two overclocks myself 255Bus or 205Bus. Minimal difference also. I only have a chepo CPU. I stick around 3.4GHZ and 2500NB


----------



## FlanK3r (Aug 10, 2009)

my max AIR overclock

4263MHz, 1.485V, CM Hyper 212, close PC case (not open at box motherboard)






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646964


----------



## yonef (Aug 11, 2009)

Has someone tested new BIOS F4 !?


----------



## Queelis (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't have the time now, but will do that first thing in the morning. Maybe the cold boot will be fixed! *crosses fingers*


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bios F4 Update. Only few items changed. Still supports Normal & Hybrid ACC Firmware. Sleep now works on my overclocked system with AMD cool&quiet enabled.

Added option to enable amd C1E.
Added Amd Overdrive Support.
Better easy energy & easy tool support.
Updated cpu code.


----------



## Queelis (Aug 12, 2009)

Okay, so about C1E - if I don't overclock, is it better to enable it to save power?


----------



## Queelis (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, the cold boot issue has gone nowhere.


----------



## Zerobarat1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Sorry if posting like a imbecile and don't know if some of you not already seen this , but isn't this board MA790X-UD3P better then the UD4? It has 8+2 phase power  . http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=3107 and most of the things the same as teh Ud4 and UD4p


----------



## Queelis (Aug 13, 2009)

Pro - 8+2 power.
Con - ALC888 codec vs. ALC889a - I suppose latter is better (maybe)

Otherwise they seem identical.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 13, 2009)

Post 67 is the reason why the ud4p.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 13, 2009)

New bios F5 @ GB...

Wow 2 in a week!


----------



## Shadowdust (Aug 13, 2009)

I wonder what's new with F5. It's odd that F4 was taken down so quickly. Well, I just hope it resolves cool n' quiet not working when the CPU multiplier is taken off of Auto. It's a shame to have a BE CPU and not be able to take advantage of it.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 13, 2009)

I too enjoy the coolnquiet . Its drops my cpu to 1.7ghz 1.3V from 3.4 1.6V massive Overclock. I have a power meter reads 425Watt idle compaired to 235Watt idle, Saves about 6 bucks a month on electric. $73 a year. I calculated as pc running 12hours a day.


http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/howmuch.html


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 14, 2009)

With new F5 bios I can set Memory mode 800 and overclock to DDR2 1088. 272x12.5 

I have a crazy idea. Can someone with an unlocked CPU press F11 at main screen and save bios to a file then upload it, and I can try and load your saved bios and possibly trick my 7750 into unlocking.  7750 can be unlocked on Biostar boards. I could possibly mod/combine files into something useful. So everyone can unlock unlockable cpus. I know its crazy but may be worth a wild shot....


----------



## Ozpa (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone had/having any problems with this board's sound device + microphone?
I can't get it to work with Skype, Ventrilo.

Also when I record video in games using Fraps and record sound it records the "Input" not output. On my previous PC I had I remember having "What you hear" and ".... .... output" as audio options and here it's ".... ... input" and "Default".
Well I can record audio when recording with Fraps this way, but it's weird sounding like I would put a microphone in front of my speakers.







I checked and everything is inserted in the right sockets. I read some problems with this onboard audio when googling but no solution.

Any ideas?


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 14, 2009)

Ozpa try newest drivers. Worth a shot. http://downloads.guru3d.com/Realtek-HD-Audio-2.30-Driver-download-2346.html released yesterday.


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 15, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> I wonder what's new with F5. It's odd that F4 was taken down so quickly. Well, I just hope it resolves cool n' quiet not working when the CPU multiplier is taken off of Auto. It's a shame to have a BE CPU and not be able to take advantage of it.



FOUND This CUSTOM CoolNQuet for overclocks works great!! It runs awesome now I have my own custom power settings. This switches between high and low power very fast!! Awesome!  You must have CoolNquiet Disabled in your BIOS!! Ignore the top! Only play with P-State 1 or you will mess up your bios overclock.
http://www.overclock.net/amd-cpus/551259-phenommsrtweaker-guide-custom-cool-n-quiet.html


----------



## Ozpa (Aug 16, 2009)

I was using the 3rd newest drivers, then I upgraded to 2nd newest drivers. I see there's even newer drivers, I'll try them I guess


----------



## eleazar6 (Aug 17, 2009)

Has anyone noticed really low temps on the F5A bios?

I got a Sunbeam core contact 92mm and my temps went waaay down, more than I thought normal.  I was at 37/55c idle/load with the stock HSF, and now I'm 29/37c.  This is with a 720BE @2.6ghz, 1.5v core.  It seemed more normal with the F5, F6a and F7... they were around 40/55c idle/load with same settings.  Did allow higher overclock, though.


----------



## FlanK3r (Aug 17, 2009)

its someone nnew in last 2 BIOS, better OC stability? I eman, for Phenoms II, to time i have 1.475V and 3.9GHz/2.665GHz for NB stable AIR


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have better OC stablity with F5.


----------



## Ozpa (Aug 19, 2009)

What a great coincidence.. I prepared my PC for a BIOS upgrade but the damn Gigabyte website is down


----------



## Ozpa (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok upgraded to F5 and tried the Realtek R2.30 HD drivers - no change 

People who reported better OC stability, do you OC with ACC?


----------



## froxic (Aug 19, 2009)

Im OCing my PII 940BE without ACC, because in BIOS F3 was no difference and thermal sensor of CORE temp didnt work. Maybe this is fixed in F5, but still better OC capabilities is big question


----------



## FlanK3r (Aug 19, 2009)

we will see, i dont now test it, because i have all profiles good tweaking and save in BIOS. With new flash il lost all saves setings ...


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Aug 20, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> we will see, i dont now test it, because i have all profiles good tweaking and save in BIOS. With new flash il lost all saves setings ...



Press F11 at main bios screen and save your settings to a file on a USB stick.


----------



## mrfil13 (Aug 20, 2009)

Does AMD overdrive pick up acc now with the F5? Ive just got my MB back as it was faulty (3rd time lucky) so not had chance to test yet, also anyone been able to get a change log for the f5?


----------



## yonef (Aug 23, 2009)

OK, this is my first and last time buying Gigabyte 
I got GA-MA790X-UD4 v1.0 MB, and since then I had numerous problems with it.
1) On BIOS F1,F2 ACC is not working at all. 
2) ON BIOS F3,F4,F5, PC couldn't boot if Virtualization is enabled. Cold boot is not possible when ACC is enabled (need to press reset button to boot). When booted with ACC system BSOD when I run Prime 95 (on stock CPU clock)
3) Default CPU voltages are too high on BIOS F2A and onwards. Gigabyte support team said that it is done to improve OC. (shocked) How LAME! If someone wants to OC will increase vcore from the bios!!! There is no need to be rised by default!
4)There is no propper CPU fan PWM control (my biggest problem). I have to have installed windows to get my CPU fan controlled by ET6. What if I run linux ? All oher brands MBs I had had a PWM controll in BIOS to keep CPU fan at low RPM and they had an option to set exact RPM you want when CPU is under certain temp. On gigabyte there is no such option and my CPU fan spins at 2300 RPM wich is unecessery loud. I have to boot in Windows to spin it down to 1400 RPM. And this is not the worst part: When gaming, my CPU fan spins up to 2800 RPM for 10 sec. and then back to normal with no reason, CPU temp did not exceed 50C. It happens randomly! I have contacted support team and they said that they working on the problem since F2 BIOS, now F5 is out and it still did not solve this issue.
5) CPU temps rise by ~10C with BIOS F2a onwards. (what the hell). My CPU idleing at 40C (stock clock, undervolted to 1.2V) !!!! Reaches low 60C in 1 min. on prime. On F2a BIOS it hardly reaches 45C
6) onboard sound card is RUBBISH. Sound is very low quality, crackling all the time when ET6 is loaded. I have to close ET6 to get better sound quality BUT then my CPU fans is irritating me! Again gigabyte team said that they know about this issue and working on it since F2a BIOS - still nothing!! I bought external sound card for £10 and it outputs way better sound than onboard one! partially solved this issue, but the problem with the fan that spins up and down drives me mad.
This is the worst MB I ever had.


----------



## Ozpa (Aug 24, 2009)

4) Yea there's no PWM control in BIOS  but my CPU fan works great. Speeds up as the CPU gets hotter etc. Right now it's at 1650rpm @ 39c.
5) I noticed my temperature rose about 5-7c after I upgraded from F2f to F5 too. At 100% load it gets to about 45c max.
6) Agreed, onboard sound is B U L L S H I T  (when buying my future motherboard I'll be sure it's not with Realtek soundcrap)


----------



## mrfil13 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well im just about to send back my 3rd ud4.  The first 2 lasted less than a week before i had to send it back, this one was DOA.  I liked the board while it worked but im a little ticked off now.

The fan control never really bothered me, i like it been on full whack at boot then to use something like speedfan to adjust the fan speeds to how i like it, there were 2 fan headers you can adjust via voltage control.  But if your using linux i can't help.


----------



## FlanK3r (Aug 24, 2009)

and what about overclock with new BIOS? With F3 i have "only"






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=646964


----------



## froxic (Sep 4, 2009)

flashed to F5 bios, and no improvements from bios F3 for me. OC is the same


----------



## Shadowdust (Sep 4, 2009)

froxic said:


> flashed to F5 bios, and no improvements from bios F3 for me. OC is the same



Well your OC is still better than what I could accomplish with a 940. I was only able to manage 3.5 GHz at 1.425 vcore. I could boot Windows at 3.6 GHz but within one minute of Prime95 stressing, I'd get a blue screen. 

Has anyone had any ethernet issues? Recently, my ethernet disappeared in my Device Manager. At first I thought it was completely dead so I hooked it into an old 10/100 Linksys switch. When I would reboot, the ethernet would reappear. The moment I brought it back to my gigabit router though, it would disappear again. So I finally reduced the speed to 100 Mb and hooked it back to my gigabit router. It is recognized on that router now. I don't like being limited in my transfer speeds, so I recently purchased a cheap ethernet card. Anyway, it's really an annoying issue and I am quite curious if I'm the only one who has experienced this.


----------



## froxic (Sep 4, 2009)

Shadowdust: Interesting... Did you try tweaking NB and CPU-NB voltage? Maybe some increasing on NB and CPU-NB help you with CPU OC. Try CPU 1.425, CPU-NB +0.1 ( NB set do default speed - 2000MHz), NB 0.1V and RAM to 800 speed and loose timings. Then try to boot at 3.6 and do so stress testing - if CPU fail, try with more CPU voltage, if fail too you have probadly "ordinary" CPU nad over 3.5 dont go. I can do 3650 with 2600 NB, but 3720 isnt totally stable, but CB x64 and wprime is ok, but linx not. If you need fufther info please send me PM.


----------



## Ozpa (Sep 4, 2009)

My NIC disappeared once too but I reset CMOS and all was fine.


----------



## Shadowdust (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.  If I ever decide to put the 940 back in my case, I'll try the settings you suggested, froxic.  Currently, I'm using a PII 550 BE oc'd to 3.6 GHz on 1.40 vcore. Also, I was fortunate enough to unlock the other two cores with ACC. 

When the NIC issue first started, I tried resetting the CMOS but no luck with everything returning to normal. What's interesting is that my router detects the port in gigabit mode. But when I check the cable status in the BIOS it says something about testing a virtual connection as if there is no connection. I may try resetting the CMOS again just to be sure.


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 7, 2009)

Shadowdust said:


> Well your OC is still better than what I could accomplish with a 940. I was only able to manage 3.5 GHz at 1.425 vcore. I could boot Windows at 3.6 GHz but within one minute of Prime95 stressing, I'd get a blue screen.
> 
> Has anyone had any ethernet issues? Recently, my ethernet disappeared in my Device Manager. At first I thought it was completely dead so I hooked it into an old 10/100 Linksys switch. When I would reboot, the ethernet would reappear. The moment I brought it back to my gigabit router though, it would disappear again. So I finally reduced the speed to 100 Mb and hooked it back to my gigabit router. It is recognized on that router now. I don't like being limited in my transfer speeds, so I recently purchased a cheap ethernet card. Anyway, it's really an annoying issue and I am quite curious if I'm the only one who has experienced this.




my AIR x4 955 1.475V and 3.895 GHz stable, NB 2665 MHz. I know some guys with 3.9 up or 4 GHz stable at AIR, but it with only x4 955 BE and x4 965 BE (better chips).
For x4 940 is mostly 3.6-3.7GHz stable.


----------



## froxic (Sep 7, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> my AIR x4 955 1.475V and 3.895 GHz stable, NB 2665 MHz. I know some guys with 3.9 up or 4 GHz stable at AIR, but it with only x4 955 BE and x4 965 BE (better chips).
> For x4 940 is mostly 3.6-3.7GHz stable.



Yep for 940 is common 3.6-3.7. 3.8 GHz is for best chips, and in your case 3.4-3.5 is for worst - but this is normal in overclocking that some chips are better then other. Anyway - 3.5 is 500 MHz difference and for free. I remember my first AMD rig with Athlon XP Palomino - i was very dissapointed, because i can overclock it from 1666 to 1700 and no further


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 7, 2009)

guys, watch at this, this must be gold binned chip!

user blackwarriors, really only 1.375V !!! And AIR






And 1.25V for boot to windows 4 GHz


----------



## froxic (Sep 7, 2009)

very nice OC for 955 with that low voltages. But performence wouldnt be supreme instead of 2000 MHz NB clock. For 4GHz is 2800-3000 NB ideal. 2000 NB - thin bottle neck ( sorry for my expresions. Im not native speaker  )


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Stiliyan (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm currently with bios F3f.I want to try to unlock my Ph II 550 but I can't see the Hybrid mode in the BIOS.In the last few pages it was mentioned that in the BIOS I'm using this function is missing.So which BIOS do you recommend me?
I got my CPU to 3830MHz stable.It probably can do more but i'm not the best overclocker.Now I'm using it on default with Cool'n'Quiet enabled.
P.S. Sorry for my bad English.


----------



## froxic (Sep 8, 2009)

You must push CTRL+F1 (maybe ALT+F1) in main bios scrren, then some hided parts of bios appear. Then go to ACC ( Advanced clock calibration ) page, and there is hybrid mode you wished. And you can be calm, in my opinion F3 has same OC cappabilities like F5, so you can stay at F3 version.


----------



## Stiliyan (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm with BIOS F3F and it isn't working with ctrl+F1.It just opens a HT link Wildth which is on auto and btw how it is better on Auto/8x/16x?
http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/1655/69688691320703895881252406440PTF8hmZtL649cvDsXAuO.JPG
Hybrid mode as you see doesn't appear in the menu.I am considering BIOS F5.


----------



## froxic (Sep 8, 2009)

Ohh, sorry, youre using F3F, F3 is newer one. So flash F3, better F5 and EC firmware selection - hybrid mode / normal appears

http://img9.imgup.eu/DSC01625.JPG


----------



## Stiliyan (Sep 8, 2009)

froxic said:


> Ohh, sorry, youre using F3F, F3 is newer one. So flash F3, better F5 and EC firmware selection - hybrid mode / normal appears
> 
> http://img9.imgup.eu/DSC01625.JPG


Thanks, I've unlocked  two cores but the CPU isn't stable.Prime95 shuts down after I start stress test and the AOD stress test stops immediately. 
http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/2...3dK9LqMlOG.PNG


----------



## froxic (Sep 8, 2009)

Stiliyan said:


> Thanks, I've unlocked  two cores but the CPU isn't stable.Prime95 shuts down after I start stress test and the AOD stress test stops immediately.
> http://www.picvalley.net/v.php?p=u/2...3dK9LqMlOG.PNG



No problem, but photo you posted is removed. There is still hope to make it stable. What clock youre traing for 4 cores? Default or your max OC speeds? Try default - when faul raise voltage - max 1.45V (for further increasing is needed extreme air cooling, water, dice, LN2, etc.

You can find worst core too if youre set afinity to core 1.. to core 4 in steps, then you can add more voltage with ACC to worst/faulty core indepedently to other cores.

Overclocking is hard work, but you can push it harder and maybe you can unlock to 4 stable cores after some tweaking


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 8, 2009)

On weekends Il try some Benchmarks: my point are:
Cinebench in x64 at 3.95 GHz
Superpi 32M: more than 4 GHz

all AIR cooling


----------



## froxic (Sep 8, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> On weekends Il try some Benchmarks: my point are:
> Cinebench in x64 at 3.95 GHz
> Superpi 32M: more than 4 GHz
> 
> all AIR cooling



I wish you luck. Superpi is possible at 4 GHz or more, but Cinebench X64 is nuts in 3.95. It will be mybe posible only in winter when youre put pc to the windows and keep it in freeze (im planing to do this)


----------



## Stiliyan (Sep 9, 2009)

froxic said:


> No problem, but photo you posted is removed. There is still hope to make it stable. What clock youre traing for 4 cores? Default or your max OC speeds? Try default - when faul raise voltage - max 1.45V (for further increasing is needed extreme air cooling, water, dice, LN2, etc.
> 
> You can find worst core too if youre set afinity to core 1.. to core 4 in steps, then you can add more voltage with ACC to worst/faulty core indepedently to other cores.
> 
> Overclocking is hard work, but you can push it harder and maybe you can unlock to 4 stable cores after some tweaking


I've tried the CPU on default, on 2800MHz;2600MHz;2400MHz with 1.4V.The maximum voltages I put was 1.325+1.0V and there was no effect.I am with this cooler - http://www.arctic-cooling.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1_43&mID=133&language=en
How can I set afinity to one of the cores?In the ACC I tried to put lower percents on the thirt and the fourth cores but with no success.


----------



## froxic (Sep 9, 2009)

In taskmanager in windows, browse to process tab, then choose process that you want change affinity and right click on in and choose set affinity ...






So when youre stress testing CPU, do it separately for each core

EDIT: ACC is none-related to CPU affinity, In ACC you can only increase or decrease CPU cores voltage separately. So for examle you find that core 4 is faulty and you have ACC setings +2 +2 +2 +2 on all cores, you put new settings +2 +2 +2 +4(+6) or somethink like that and you can pray that it will works. But first, try to boot at very low speeds, like 800 or 1000 MHz on CPU, when it will be unstable, i think you havent chance to stable it

EDIT2: Im hit my personal record in superII.





*3919,6MHz - 17.628s*


----------



## Stiliyan (Sep 9, 2009)

I will put the multiplier on 7(1400MHz) and in the AOD there is a function to test each core.Should I turn on the calculation and MCA test?
http://pics.data.bg/zoom/albums/7345bcdb486a61516997bffc7970c714
EDIT1 :I caught the bad core with the set affinity - CPU Core 0.
AOD confirmed that :
http://pics.data.bg/zoom/albums/ec0dbe5df15f8738212ad73f4a7253da
In ACC I will set +2(4/5/8/10);-2;-2;-2 on 1500/2000/2500MHz
EDIT2 :
It didn't work on +2/4/6/8/12/-2/-4/-8/-10.Can I stop one of the four cores?


----------



## Meizuman (Sep 9, 2009)

Offtopic, but I think its pointless to add a new thread.

Question about 790GX-UD4H. Is the onboard audio any better than on DS4H? I thought there could possibly be less interference due the thicker copper layers...


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 12, 2009)

790x-ud4 isnt dead...Great board


----------



## froxic (Sep 12, 2009)

lol, youre still alive, arent you death instead benchmarkung?


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 13, 2009)

not now ...maybe later, today i was fighting with Cinebenchs run and wprime, but i forgot save wprime screens  (32M 9.1s)


----------



## mrfil13 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have gone through 3 790x ud4s in the past 3 months, i have had a running time of about 1.5 weeks between them, the third one turned up DOA with a cpu pin in the socket and thermal paste on it.

They have now sent me a ud3p saying that they have changed it as they have had problems with the 790x ud4 model.


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 16, 2009)

some my benches u can see here

*http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=234370*


----------



## mrfil13 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone know what the tmpin0,1,2 relate to, im sure that tmpin1 is the cpu temp.

Also which temp is the most reliable (ie less likely to be detected wrong or skewed by the motherboard) the cpu or core temp.

Thanks


----------



## froxic (Sep 19, 2009)

Temp 1 - MB (SouthBridge?), Temp 2 - CPU, Temp 3 - Again MB? (NorthBridge? )

At iddle i have (PII 940Be @ 3GHz - 1.2V):

T1: 38
T2: 37
T3: 44
Core: 40

And for your question, better is to watch Core temp of CPU then T2(CPU) temp ... But every sensor is unique and can display crazy stuff like 0 degree or 120 and more... its a lotery, better chceck CPU temp on pasive of CPU fan, etc...


----------



## mrfil13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Do you have cool and quiet activated?

My idle temps are:

TMPIN0 35
TMPIN1 28
PMPIN2 31
Core is 17

Reason i ask which is more reliable reading is that this is with ud3p MB, with the biostar ive been using while Gigagyte were mucking me about i had about 21 core and 28 cpu temp.  Only difference now is different thermal paste and MB.

This is a so far not overclocked 8750 @ 2.4

45 mins of prime and cpu temp hit 40c and core was 26c, all stable temps for pretty much 30 mins including case temps. (cpu fan at 60% speed)


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 20, 2009)

do u have x3 8750 BE or non BE? If BE, u must make some OC  . 3 GHz is for 8750 good point stability


----------



## froxic (Sep 20, 2009)

mrfil13: No C&N activated, im using phenommsrtweaker and i have 2 profiles :
LOW POWER : 3GHz @ 1.2V
HIGH POWER : 3.6GHz @ 1.425V

These temp was at LOW POWER profile, but i said that ...


----------



## mrfil13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Does phenommsrtweaker  run as a service then? i used to use crystal cpuid but under windows vista the windows defender would not let it run at startup, windows 7 maybe better as it allows speedfan on boot.

Its a BE, i did have it at 3ghz easily when i first got my ud4, only just got my ud3p (after sending the ud4 back to gugabyte too many times) im going to see how it goes, play a few games etc first and make sure its stable (and the motherboard is reliable) before OCing again.  Give me a few days  couldn't get past 3ghz though, tried 3.2 with about 1.45v and it just reset the system, that was with acc on auto.  Will see what the ud3p brings though.


----------



## mrfil13 (Sep 20, 2009)

Also any idea if its possible to see what settings are been used if you set acc to auto?


----------



## Poisonsnak (Sep 20, 2009)

mrfil13 said:


> Anyone know what the tmpin0,1,2 relate to, im sure that tmpin1 is the cpu temp.



I was just asking myself this same question so I did a run of OCCT, this is what I found:

TMPIN0 was between 43 - 44 for the whole run
TMPIN1 climbed from 41 at idle, levelling off at about 59 within 3 minutes
TMPIN2 climbed from 43 at idle, levelling off at about 54 within 10 minutes
GPU temp stayed at 56 - 57 for the whole run

I also took some readings with an (admittedly cheap) IR thermometer:

PWM area - 60 
CPU - 55 
Northbridge - 57
Southbridge - 50
ITE Chip - 41 
Back of GPU - 57

Sine the GPU readings line up the thermometer seems to be accurate.  I have no idea what TMPIN0 is, but from the looks of things TMPIN1 is the PWM area and TMPIN2 is the CPU.  This is further confirmed by the heat-up time - the PWM chips' small heatsink gets to max temp within 3 minutes, but the larger thermalright heatsink on my CPU takes 10 minutes to get to max temp.



mrfil13 said:


> Also which temp is the most reliable (ie less likely to be detected wrong or skewed by the motherboard) the cpu or core temp.



I always take the CPU temp (or TMPIN2) over the core temp for the following reasons:

1. core temp is definitely not accurate on many dual core CPUs - it will often show temps 8 degrees apart for the two cores, and temps below room temperature when you're not using phase change
2. if you have a phenom x2 or x3 unlocked to quad the core temp will not work.


----------



## sniviler (Sep 21, 2009)

If you can try out  EVEREST , temp readings are more explanitory.


----------



## mrfil13 (Sep 21, 2009)

tmpin0 39
tmpin1 39
tmpin2 43
core 26

14 mins of prime, no real difference between them apart from the core has dropped 5c and the tmpin1 has dropped to 31 after 20 secs, pin0 is at 29 and pin2 is at 37. 

As pin1 and core dropped together so quickly i would presume pin1 is cpu temp.


----------



## Poisonsnak (Sep 22, 2009)

mrfil13 said:


> Does phenommsrtweaker  run as a service then? i used to use crystal cpuid but under windows vista the windows defender would not let it run at startup, windows 7 maybe better as it allows speedfan on boot.



Yes phenommsrtweaker runs as a service, and I am using it with Win7 7100 x64 with no issues.  When you start it push the "service..." button and it's pretty self-explanatory.  2 things I'll say about it though:

1. the voltage setting is a little weird.  My x3 720 stock vcore is 1.325V and I have set +0.075V for 1.4V, if I set 1.4V in phenommsrtweaker it goes to 1.475V (which is 1.4V + 0.075V).  The same applies for the low power state - if I want it to run at 1V I have to set 0.0925V.  The same applies for higher offsets as well - if I set +0.100V in the BIOS, then set phenommsrtweaker to 1.325V, my core voltage is 1.425V.

2. You have to change your multi in the BIOS and phenommsrtweaker.  It's easy to forget that if you bump the multi from x16 to x17 in the BIOS, you boot into windows and wow your OC is stable, but that's only because phenommsrtweaker is still set to x16 and it changes it down as soon as windows boots.



mrfil13 said:


> tmpin0 39
> tmpin1 39
> tmpin2 43
> core 26
> ...



I still disagree, I believe that (in addition to the readings I took with the IR thermometer) the temp that drops the most quickly is the PWM temp because the chip with the smallest heatsink (smallest heat capacity) will have the most rapid temp changes.  I realize that you're referencing the core (diode) temp, but your core temp is clearly not accurate - you reported earlier that your idle temp is 17 C which is impossible unless you are running phase change or your room temperature is something like 12 C (about 55 F).

Then again my board is slightly different (GA-MA790XT-UD4P) so maybe my sensors are configured differently.  I have another system on a GA-MA790GP-DS4H and its sensors are different (there are only two and they are called "CPU" and "System" not "TMPINxyz")


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 25, 2009)

my new max validation with X4 955 BE (AIR cooling, normal ambients)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=730114


----------



## mrfil13 (Sep 27, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> do u have x3 8750 BE or non BE? If BE, u must make some OC  . 3 GHz is for 8750 good point stability



Hit 3ghz with 2.75v and 4% acc on all cores.

3.2 at 1.4v fails on one of the cores on prime95, i imagine abit more voltage or acc correction on that core may help, but to be honest im hitting about 45 degrees at full load with the above, 3.2 its close to 50c, not really worth it for 200mhz, if i could hit 3.4 with that i would go for it.  May try for the fun of it abit later though


----------



## eleazar6 (Sep 27, 2009)

What bios is everyone using for the MA790X-UD4P   I mentioned before that the F5A had the lowest temps, but none seem to differ in overclocking ability.


----------



## froxic (Sep 27, 2009)

F3 and F5 - same OC at all, using F5


----------



## FlanK3r (Sep 28, 2009)

I use F3


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 7, 2009)

New BIOS F6 coming

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=BIOS&FileID=15114


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone got any protips for stabilising an unlocked CPU on this board?

Got a 550 BE that's not OS stable when unlocked, I know not all things can be unlocked but I figure its worth a fiddle, even if I have 2 cores running faster then the other two : ]


----------



## Shadowdust (Oct 10, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Anyone got any protips for stabilising an unlocked CPU on this board?
> 
> Got a 550 BE that's not OS stable when unlocked, I know not all things can be unlocked but I figure its worth a fiddle, even if I have 2 cores running faster then the other two : ]



Unlocking a dual core to quad core requires a bit of a voltage boost. CPU voltage had to be raised from 1.35 to 1.40 in order to get it stable. That voltage kept my 550 BE stable up to 3.6 GHz. Also, make sure you use the Hybrid firmware in the ACC menu.


----------



## mrfil13 (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone tried the F6 bios?


----------



## froxic (Oct 15, 2009)

nope, but flanker said somethink like that in F6 you can set 1T timings for memories. With F5 I tried to put my Kingston HyperX DDR2 1066 5-5-5-15 (2.3 stock V) to tight timings at 800MHz - 4-4-4-12 1T - system boots OK, but in stability test (LinX64) i got BSOD. I dont know if 1T/2T timings are related to voltage of ram, because I use only 2.15V and 1084 5-5-5-15 2T works flawlesly. But flanker told me that he saw somebody with this board and F6 bios 1T timings with 1066MHz speet of ram, so somebody can try


----------



## mrfil13 (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm interesting, i have kingston 1066 ram as well set at 2.2v and 5-5-5-15.  Didnt try 1t though.


----------



## froxic (Oct 15, 2009)

try to set ram to 2.1 only ( real voltage of 2.15 ) , 2.2V is in real 2.25V, i think 2.1 is sufficient, flanker using same voltage as me, and if i rise voltage to 2.2 or 2.3, i cannot pass 1100Mhz wall rock stable

But if you have time, flash F6, and try 1T


----------



## mrfil13 (Oct 15, 2009)

May give that a whirl one evening, cheers.


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 15, 2009)

new max with old F3 bios and AIR cooling 




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=766667

today later il try superpi 1M and 32M, hope for my records


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 15, 2009)

not bad man what cooler have you got?


----------



## froxic (Oct 15, 2009)

flanker have : Cooler Master Hyper 212, but this isnt importan if you only validate CPU - no CPU load at all, no heat.

Anyway, nice OC , with my 940BE i can do only about +-4Ghz to validate, some super pis at 3.85, But Rock stable 3.65, and past 3.7GHz im still hitting wall  maybe heat wall, maybe not


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 15, 2009)

new record at 1M superpí and 32M (32M is not so good...)
16.297s




superpí 32M: 17m 28.228s








MY system 








behind benchmarks


----------



## erocker (Oct 15, 2009)

That is very nice Flank3r! 2800mhz on the North Bridge at those speeds is truly awesome! How much do you have to tweak the voltages on your motherboard?


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 16, 2009)

I prefer safe voltages with AIR, it meant for PII X4 max 1.55V for CPU and 1.475V for CPU-NB
CPU-Z show correct CPU voltage, for uncore (CPU-NB) i was set 1.425V, i can run NB with 3000 MHz, but its very unstable, only for Everest MEMORY test, not for superpi runs . Maybe with more voltages over 1.475V. 24/7 Stability i have 3915 MHz with 2680 MHz NB in X86 and 3855 MHz with 2650+ MHz NB in x64 system.


----------



## froxic (Oct 17, 2009)

If someone interested what can this mobo do with PII940 and ATI4850 in 3Dmark06 ...





: :  E  D I  T : : > >

 I Found also BIOS MOD for version F6 with DELL 2.1 SLIC - tested and working LINK


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 27, 2009)

today night or tomorow il testing F6 BIOS and we will see, what is better, first must testing with F3 diferent voltages and max clock and than with F6. Compare coming soon here


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 27, 2009)

my comparsion is only in max OC with low voltage 1.425V (defaults for most x4 965 BE, sometimes it is 1.4V-diferent from BIOS and MBs)

F3-"only" 4127MHz





4152 MHz in F6


----------



## aymeric106 (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks for this comparison


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

Mine died, when it gets back from RMA its going on sale ha ha.

I never got a chance to run my 955be either : [ that's selling too.

So with that I depart the club XD


----------



## FlanK3r (Oct 31, 2009)

new my max AIR overclock 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=799642


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Dec 2, 2009)

New bios up on GB site.

F7A	2009/11/26	Beta BIOS 
Add CPU Core Control option


----------



## FlanK3r (Dec 2, 2009)

shaggeyman39 said:


> New bios up on GB site.
> 
> F7A	2009/11/26	Beta BIOS
> Add CPU Core Control option



And what about overclocking, same changed it? To time i have as CPU number one x4 965 BE (955 BE is in my archiv  )


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Dec 2, 2009)

FlanK3r said:


> And what about overclocking, same changed it? To time i have as CPU number one x4 965 BE (955 BE is in my archiv  )



I just played with it a little and no better overclock. I dont see any options for the core control either im guessing you need a quad to try. The ACC in auto sets differently tho.


----------



## lamedor (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello every body ! I am new in this forum and I have this motherboard.
And I would know where I can find this new beta bios because I don't found it in the gigabyte site.
I have as cpu the phenom 2 x4 940 oc @3.8ghz h24 with the F6 bios.

Edit : Finally I have find it here : http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/BIOS_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=BIOS&FileID=15336

This bios could desactivate cores but I have not better oc  (Max stable 3.8ghz with zalman cnps 10x extrem)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=860733


----------



## shaggeyman39 (Dec 5, 2009)

A crazy trick I learned with this board to get a better overclock on my 7750 cpu. If you understand what im saying give it a shot. 

1st. I must set max overclock default multiplier.
2nd. I must set my desired overclock after setting with default. 

The reason is I think it sets different drive strengths than if i would just load optimal defaults then set my desired first. If i don't set the max overclock on default cpu multi first and just set my desired overclock system is completely unstable. If i do what I just said it is completely stable. 

Basically im too lazy to do but I could take a CPUZ screenshot with the same exactly clocks and voltages. Prime95 fail instantly. Then I could do what I just stated and have a Prime95 stable for hours on same overclock. Everything exactly the same in bios. If you ever feel you had a good stable overclock once and lost it this is probably why.

Im not crazy. But it works for me.


----------



## lamedor (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok I've tried to set max coefficient multiplier (7ghz) and without reboot load optimal default  but when I reboot after that it's not better


----------

